# Paige gets lap dance by "Wolverine" on stage



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Notorious artist Brent Ray Fraser performs his Wolverine lap dance on stage at the world famous RIO Theatre in Vancouver on April 30, 2015.











https://vimeo.com/126763621

Video set private after massive hits

*Gigantic /woo thread screenshots and morons whining haha*
http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/4510946.php


*Photo album from video:*
http://paige-photos.com/thumbnails.php?album=896


*Reddit thread before vid went private:*

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...fw_paige_has_been_filmed_getting_a_lap_dance/


The album link has almost every frame from video, so if ya missed video go to album, view page 1-9 to pretty much see the frames from video. 

*Edit: here is link to full video reuploaded for your enjoyment*
https://mega.co.nz/#!1YwnDCbZ!S4F2OWzTe-BWX9hulmA5s1kyDzKtJh1oJLLPB2vvRWI


Enjoy!


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Guess we can say goodbye to Paige.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So I assume half of the site committed suicide over this news?

Weeds out the stupid personally lol


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Paige bringing that rated r superstar attitude era style ;-)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

My condolences to every single hardcore Paige-marks out there. Hang in there champs.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Paige continuing to be a great representative for WWE :clap


















:ti


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Wasn't expecting to see so much cock... Vince is probably going to hire this guy. He will be headlining wrestlemania next year.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I could see this being a Total Divas storyline, lol.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

By the way she was called out from the audience it was probably being filmed for total divas so she can't really get in trouble for it but I guess we'll see


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NakanoLynch said:


> By the way she was called out from the audience it was probably being filmed for total divas so she can't really get in trouble for it but I guess we'll see


Yeah she was at a show and was chosen to go on stage. WWE cant fault her for that she also had no idea what to expect if you listen to her in the beginning. I doubt she even gets fined for this, im sure the wwe would have already by now anyways.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> NakanoLynch said:
> 
> 
> > By the way she was called out from the audience it was probably being filmed for total divas so she can't really get in trouble for it but I guess we'll see
> ...


Also let's think about I'm pretty sure the seth nude pics incident was way worse and what happened to him, became champ, Paige is one of their top girls it's highly unlikely she'd get in trouble, have to issue an apology at most


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

He's no Dave Batista


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

VRsick said:


> Wasn't expecting to see so much cock... Vince is probably going to hire this guy. He will be headlining wrestlemania next year.


This guy vs Reigns for the title then.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol when you said wolverine, i thought you meant Hugh Jackman. Was about to say.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

hahahahaha fucking hilarious lmao


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I love how the guy's demeanor was totally different backstage, compared to onstage.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone saying that Paige will be in trouble for this are being asinine, she'll be fine, especially since this seems that it may have been filmed for TD - and even if it wasn't; it's not like it's harming that Paige was on a night out really or got called up on stage.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Good god that thread you posted, are there really that many virgins drooling over the divas? Reading that legitly made me depressed.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

The WWE must be on it now. The video is now set to private, and the dude apparently deleted his tweets that referenced Paige.

Guess it wasn't a TD storyline.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

LilOlMe said:


> The WWE must be on it now. The video is now set to private, and the dude apparently deleted his tweets that referenced Paige.
> 
> Guess it wasn't a TD storyline.


Even if it wasn't, I'm sure she'll be fine - Seth cheated on his fiancee and had his nude yanker and the affair plastered all over Twitter; and now he's World Champ. Paige will be fine.


----------



## pizzaman9176 (Mar 5, 2014)

Damn, that guy has a dinosaur sized log, i can see why the neckbeards are mad. Im sure she'll be fine, Rollins has his log splattered across the internet, and he's world champion now.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

you know charlotte is involed in this somehow


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dude could poke somebody's eye out with that thing


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

From the "moron /wooo thread"

One found the company the guy works for on Facebook. They are linked to wwe via the film studio

The post goes

"
So Paige went to a fundraiser for Directors WWE work with (they made Vendetta a WWE studio's film featuring the Big Show), with a colleague, and got called up on stage seemingly by surprise as if someone put her name in a pot (either the directors or Rosa) and got a lap dance. AND, there's a good chance this may turn up on Total Diva's anyway.
"

But believe what ya will of course


----------



## pizzaman9176 (Mar 5, 2014)

Green Light said:


> Dude could poke somebody's eye out with that thing


he could Block a train with it


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think the reason something like this is bad for her is because she's not currently on TV. And Vince/HHH don't want to see you all over someone else's social media when you're not on TV. Is it massively hypocritical considering the tool that is Levesque openly attends sporting events when he's not on TV? Absolutely. But that's just how it is. 

Not to mention the content. She's "injured" from TV, in reality she's off to film a movie, and the rest of her coworkers have to watch her getting poked in the eye by a giant penis on social media while they're working house shows. Remember what Punk said about doing movies for them, while everyone thinks they're a joke they still all want to do them because it gets them a break from the road for a few months.

I don't think she'll be buried on TV or anything, but she probably isn't going to be asked to film another movie any time soon. They basically didn't have AJ work for a year with phony injuries, and then she just retired on them anyways to troll them, all the while they were still pushing her. The other girls might have resented her for it, but she was still being pushed up until the day she retired.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

The rumor I heard on AJ was she's pregnant. But its just gossip until paparazzi get proof or she announces.

I'd like a Colt Cabana podcast with AJ & Punk followup now


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Copy of the twitter stream he posted and couple replies

Original tweets deleted

http://yooying.com/p/977568289094551812_227587737


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Probably a thing for TD

Even if it wasn't, she didn't do anything wrong, and she is off screen at the moment anyway!


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Godway;48419385They basically didn't have AJ work for a year with phony injuries said:


> AJ was out for several weeks with a legit injured neck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think most people in this thread are overreacting or wishful thinking.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Batista is firing on all cylinders at this point.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone think that none of the male wrestlers ever go to strip clubs and get lap dances?

Does anyone give a flying fuck if any of the male wrestlers do go to strip clubs and get lap dances?

Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

> Does anyone think that none of the male wrestlers ever go to strip clubs and get lap dances?
> 
> Does anyone give a flying fuck if any of the male wrestlers do go to strip clubs and get lap dances?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.


Lots of people are taking their waifu online crushes too seriously.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

BruceWayne316 said:


> Lots of people are taking their waifu online crushes too seriously.


That's true. I was aiming my post at the "her career is over!11!1" crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is much ado about nothing.She went to a strip club and got a lap dance from one of the guys. Sure it was filmed, but she didn't do anything wrong in the video. Oh heaven forbid, Paige has "soiled" her honor and that of WWE as well. Nothing to see here. Move on.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Added link to alternate mirror of Paige's "Wolverine" lap dance video, in OP, since original Vimeo link was removed by Brent*

Also here: https://mega.co.nz/#!1YwnDCbZ!S4F2OWzTe-BWX9hulmA5s1kyDzKtJh1oJLLPB2vvRWI


Enjoy!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is much ado about nothing.She went to a strip club and got a lap dance from one of the guys. Sure it was filmed, but she didn't do anything wrong in the video. Oh heaven forbid, Paige has "soiled" her honor and that of WWE as well. Nothing to see here. Move on.


This guy gets it.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Good thing I'm a Naomi mark anyways. :bo


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Pronoss said:


> From the "moron /wooo thread"
> 
> One found the company the guy works for on Facebook. They are linked to wwe via the film studio
> 
> ...


That was me actually, and it wasn't the company he was working for, but the people hosting the event, a fundraiser for a film they want to do. I have their facebook here https://www.facebook.com/pages/tWIStED-tWINS-PRODUCtIONS/122032761355?fref=photo

As you can see there are pictures with Paige and Rosa at the event, descriptions of it, pictures of that Vendetta film they did for WWE studio's, and a picture with the stripper in question himself.

And Paige not seeking the dance out but instead being called on stage was in the video; at the start they actively call her out from the crowd. 

This wasn't Paige flagrantly looking for a lapdance then not caring what the camera's saw; she got called up at a charity event for a dance someone surprised her with for whatever reason (most likely comedic value as that's what Lapdances tend to be unless you actively go out to find one)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay, I see this stripper has a potential future in wrestling. I can see him as a re-*tool*ed version of Fansango, ,maybe called *FUN-DONG-O*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

White Essence. said:


> My condolences to every single hardcore Paige-marks out there. Hang in there champs.


thank you


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

As much I'd like to see Paige fired for this, it won't happen. WWE thrives on whores. Heck, their most famous (and soon to be pushed) divas have either auctioned their body to anyone who'd teach her to wrestle, did porn, went on to do porn or on-air admitted to selling her body for alcohol..(Lita, Mickie, Chyna, Eva) so this harmless little bad PR isn't going to get you fired.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Lucky Dude


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Pronoss said:


> *Gigantic /woo thread screenshots and morons whining haha*
> http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/4510946.php


Some of those comments :lmao


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

RIP Paige? She isnt going anywhere... Some of them comments aha!


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Some of those comments :lmao


Literally some of the stupidest shit I've seen, either trolls or the saddest losers in the world. I actually find it hilarious that some people on there seem legitimately betrayed by Paige because of this; that this makes her just another diva, a slut, and not worth anyone's time.

Fucking imbeciles


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

People calling women whores and sluts because they get lapdances. :Jordan2 

Puritanical nonsense.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

She couldn't keep her eyes off of that thing.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Some of the posters on this thread is so hilarious because of their usual overreacting. Paige won't get in trouble for this shit and one person wanted her to get fired for this? She won't get fired for this just Seth didn't get fired from his nude picture incident. It's just a damn lap dance, I am sure some of us already gotten them at the club at one point in our life. Get your panties out of a bunch and move on. Life is short. We all should have a little fun in our stressful lives.*_


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

People are uploading mirrors to this and I STILL can't find a link to the NXT documentary from last night. You weird, internet.

P.S. Butthurt Paige marks and try-hard trolls everywhere.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

StanStansky said:


> People are uploading mirrors to this and I STILL can't find a link to the NXT documentary from last night. You weird, internet.
> 
> P.S. Butthurt Paige marks and try-hard trolls everywhere.


*Who says I am Butthurt? I just think everyone is overreacting.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

She got a lap dance, so what? :shrug


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah she'll totally get in trouble. WWE would NEVER put up with anything like this....


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

This will not go against Paige it was obviously done for Total Divas. Paige wouldnt just go get a lap dance in her spare time knowing it would hit the internet and get her trouble with WWE


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Woo


That thing's big enough to leave me in a wheelchair as a paraplegic.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Thought it was Hugh Jackman after reading thread title but then I thought he is way out of her league...and I was right, it's just some random dude. Didn't watch pics except in OP, nothing special at all.


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

Give that tart the Diva's belt


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Such a fucking great role model Paige :clap


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

His stage name should've been "'Huge' Ackoff". 
I'll be here all day folks!

Paige acts like Paige and attends a male strip club and some of you are all....









This isn't that shocking. 
Now if the report was that say, Daniel Bryan attended a strip club and was filmed doing lines of blow of a stripper's ass in the V.I.P. room, then I'd be a little more surprised and satisfied. Would give a whole new meaning to BRIE MODE! That's where she kicks him in the balls repeatedly.


JR1980 said:


> Give that tart the Diva's belt


Next week on RAW..
Paige: THIS IS MY HOUSE!!!....and that's why I've invited this guy over!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

A woman doing what a lot of women do... shocked! This is like the same people who are shcoked Taylor Swift dates a lot of men, or someone in one direction seen rolling a joint. So shocking, you'd think no one else does it

Seriously whats next? Grass is growing and rain is falling, omg quick hide your children!!! fpalm


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:ti @ that one dude in this thread calling her a whore and wanting her to get fired but was probably fine with Rollins keeping his job. 

Some of you have issues with women.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ti

People still go to strip clubs? They're all dirty as fuck, male and female. Will :lel if she gets in trouble.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> As much I'd like to see Paige fired for this, it won't happen. WWE thrives on whores. Heck, their most famous (and soon to be pushed) divas have either auctioned their body to anyone who'd teach her to wrestle, did porn, went on to do porn or on-air admitted to selling her body for alcohol..(Lita, Mickie, Chyna, Eva) so this harmless little bad PR isn't going to get you fired.


She's a whore because she got a lap dance she didn't even actively pursue? :lmap Wow, just wow.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm more interested in the idea of a Wolverine lapdance. Who knew?


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

So fucking what?

I'd like a lap-dance from Wolverine too...












quite ****


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> :ti
> 
> People still go to strip clubs? They're all dirty as fuck, male and female. Will :lel if she gets in trouble.


That's the thing, this isn't even a strip club, it's a fundraiser Burlesque party. And Paige didn't even actively seek the lapdance she got pulled out the crowd after someone put her name up for one (likely Rosa who was there with her)


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Paige swears in interviews and seems to be quite a general "real" and non-PC person. I think they're pretty aware. Some people just get away with doing certain things. Her character isn't that of a virginal girl next door. She's on the roster to appease the older demographic.

Plus John Cena is starring in a movie where he plays a gay guy bonking Amy Schumer and that's much more removed from his on air persona.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

pewpewpew said:


> He's no Dave Batista


You're right he's way bigger than Dave is. :eva2

That thing is seriously gigantic. It's like as thick as my arm, so many jealous males right now. That thing would feel like having a baby but in reverse!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> That's the thing, this isn't even a strip club, it's a fundraiser Burlesque party. And Paige didn't even actively seek the lapdance she got pulled out the crowd after someone put her name up for one (likely Rosa who was there with her)


I see. Well, she still could have turned it down, right? Meh, not my problem. If that decreases her male fanbase, which it seems like it will, that's on her. Not smart business.


----------



## JR1980 (Nov 26, 2014)

I am actually angry and upset by this.

I was expecting Wolverine to be a woman and Paige joins in and...

I'll just quit while I'm ahead


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't get it?

What's the problem?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I see. Well, she still could have turned it down, right? Meh, not my problem. If that decreases her male fanbase, which it seems like it will, that's on her. Not smart business.


She could have, but that would defeat the spirit of the show, and the fact is like most lapdances that you don't actively seek, it was more for humour and embarrassment value to Paige (watch her squirm, and the surreality of the situation). 

And in all honest the only male fanbase who seem to be affected by this are those who are so sad they would have stopped being fans as soon as she got a boyfriend; the type to call her a slut for not being pure anymore. Anyone else passing comment are those who passed comments before whenever she did anything. Her actual fanbase seems largely unaffected.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Rollins shows he cock to people and gets the WWE title, Paige gets a cock shown to her and is fired Rly? :side:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Bobholly39 said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> What's the problem?


Some losers are sad their "pure" Paige has turned out to be a "slut". 

The only actual problem that may turn up is WWE's morality clause, but considering Paige didn't get naked, didn't do anything illegal, didn't film it, and didn't publish the video, she's done literally nothing wrong; either from a legal standpoint or from the clause's stand point. Like WWE have no case to punish her for this, she did literally nothing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. Sometimes I feel like the Europeans that came to America stopped evolving past the 1700s. Or maybe they came here so that they could continue the dark ages while Europe was moving past them. 

So much medieval thinking in this thread. It's not even sex. It's just a naked man dancing around a fully clothed woman. Looking all kinds of stupid actually ... 

Frankly speaking, I'm bisexual and I wasn't even turned on by this because it was so robotic and non-sexual ... Maybe it's just not my thing. The dude's got a pretty big dick and that's about it. Not a very impressive dancer either.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> She could have, but that would defeat the spirit of the show, and the fact is like most lapdances that you don't actively seek, it was more for humour and embarrassment value to Paige (watch her squirm, and the surreality of the situation).
> 
> And in all honest the only male fanbase who seem to be affected by this are those who are so sad they would have stopped being fans as soon as she got a boyfriend; the type to call her a slut for not being pure anymore. Anyone else passing comment are those who passed comments before whenever she did anything. Her actual fanbase seems largely unaffected.


"The spirit of the show?" :lol What does that even mean?

Hey, I could careless if she gets affected or not. Just laying out the possibilities. :shrug


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

She's a role model to a lot of people and this is how she chooses to act. Hopefully WWE suspends for a month to teach her a lesson.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> "The spirit of the show?" :lol What does that even mean?
> 
> Hey, I could careless if she gets affected or not. Just laying out the possibilities. :shrug


Spirit of the show means like a bachelor party; when someone brings the stripper in for the groom to be he doesn't say no because why would he go against the mood of the party; no one wants to be the stick in the mud who gets mad at the joke. 

Literally why should she say no and be the one going against the fun anyway? It's not like it's an illegal act, or even a strange one.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Love Paige, she's fun, probably the best date a guy could have


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Some losers are sad their "pure" Paige has turned out to be a "slut".
> 
> The only actual problem that may turn up is WWE's morality clause, but considering Paige didn't get naked, didn't do anything illegal, didn't film it, and didn't publish the video, she's done literally nothing wrong; either from a legal standpoint or from the clause's stand point. Like WWE have no case to punish her for this, she did literally nothing.


I love Paige, but some people are so obsessed with her (or their image of her at least) that's it not even really funny. :lmao



Reptar said:


> Lol. Sometimes I feel like the Europeans that came to America stopped evolving past the 1700s. Or maybe they came here so that they could continue the dark ages while Europe was moving past them.
> 
> So much medieval thinking in this thread. It's not even sex. It's just a naked man dancing around a fully clothed woman. Looking all kinds of stupid actually ...
> 
> Frankly speaking, I'm bisexual and I wasn't even turned on by this because it was so robotic and non-sexual ... Maybe it's just not my thing. The dude's got a pretty big dick and that's about it. Not a very impressive dancer either.


I really am dumbfounded at the backwards puritanical thinking that some posters are spouting off in this thread - I mean - it's a god damn lap dance, one that the girl didn't even actively pursue actually; so they should calm their eyebrows and stop with the stupid "slut" calling they are doing. Hell, even if she had actively pursued, it'd still be stupid really.

And yeah, the dance was really robotic and just not hot at all; I'd feel embarrassed sitting in that chair even if it was a guy I thought was hot as hell :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> Spirit of the show means like a bachelor party; when someone brings the stripper in for the groom to be he doesn't say no because why would he go against the mood of the party; no one wants to be the stick in the mud who gets mad at the joke.
> 
> Literally why should she say no and be the one going against the fun anyway? It's not like it's an illegal act, or even a strange one.


Well, that's one of the dumbest things I've heard. With the way things are today, I'd be more protective of my job/career rather than going against the spirit of the party. Some things are important than Dick. Meh, whatever happens, happens. It's on her. :shrug


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Londrick said:


> She's a role model to a lot of people and this is how she chooses to act. Hopefully WWE suspends for a month to teach her a lesson.


Jeez, that's like suspending her for having sex; get off the puritanical high horse good sir :lmao


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, that's one of the dumbest things I've heard. With the way things are today, I'd be more protective of my job/career rather than going against the spirit of the party. Some things are important than Dick. Meh, whatever happens, happens. It's on her. :shrug


How exactly is her job in danger, she did nothing illegal nor did she do anything to make this video public. Nor did she herself get naked or really do anything other than get the lapdance. So what, she can't do anything sexually related in her private time while WWE camera's aren't rolling or it will hurt her career?

I guess no WWE superstar can do anything but stay at home for the off chance that someone may catch them doing something that's not pg and take a picture of it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> And yeah, the dance was really robotic and just not hot at all; I'd feel embarrassed sitting in that chair even if it was a guy I thought was hot as hell :lmao


I know. In fact, minus his dick, a regular music video these days is actually more sexually charged than that lap dance :draper2


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

She did nothing wrong. People really believe that no one bangs her?

She enjoys sex, she enjoy being fucked in different positions, she enjoys sucking a cock, maybe she likes anal and maybe enjoy to swallow and this "male fanbase" has to deal with it like grown men.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Reptar said:


> I know. In fact, minus his dick, a regular music video these days is actually more sexually charged than that lap dance :draper2


Yeah, that's barely anything compared to a Nicki Minaj video :lol


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

It also happens that she's living with her boyfriend out of wedlock the nasty harlot. She's out of control, WWE should fire her right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> How exactly is her job in danger, she did nothing illegal nor did she do anything to make this video public. Nor did she herself get naked or really do anything other than get the lapdance. So what, she can't do anything sexually related in her private time while WWE camera's aren't rolling or it will hurt her career?
> 
> I guess no WWE superstar can do anything but stay at home for the off chance that someone may catch them doing something that's not pg and take a picture of it.


I didn't say she was in trouble, I have no idea if she is or not, none of us do. Just saying if she is or her young female fanbase is affected at all (or fanbase in general), that it won't be a mystery why. :shrug


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

HBK 3:16 said:


> She's a whore because she got a lap dance she didn't even actively pursue? :lmap Wow, just wow.


Did I say she was a whore? Or are you that insecure about Paige's reputation that everything hinting at a critique should be struck down by the internet white (lmao) knight?

I just said that she won't get reprimended for something so inane when WWE thrives on whores. 
Apparently staring at a wrestling stick of butter all day is bad for your eyes.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

I bet Kevin's jealous.

And does anybody really give a shit? A woman got a lapdance, big whoop. I don't get why any one cares and she's probably not gonna get fired. I doubt WWE is going to fire one of their more popular ideas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

sesel said:


> She did nothing wrong. People really believe that no one bangs her?
> 
> She enjoys sex, she enjoy being fucked in different positions, she enjoys sucking a cock, maybe she likes anal and maybe enjoy to swallow and this "male fanbase" has to deal with it like grown men.


I don't think there's any question she enjoys ALL of those things and more.

:lel


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I didn't say she was in trouble, I have no idea if she is or not, none of us do. Just saying if she is or her young female fanbase is affected at all (or fanbase in general), that it won't be a mystery why. :shrug


I seriously doubt they'd know about it. The only danger she has is WWE's morality clause and considering she did literally nothing wrong that shouldn't be an issue (and if it is she has a mega case against WWE)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> I seriously doubt they'd know about it. The only danger she has is WWE's morality clause and considering she did literally nothing wrong that shouldn't be an issue (and if it is she has a mega case against WWE)


They could very easily know about it. Kids are on the internet these days. It's all over Twitter. So, it's very easy for them to findout about.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Jeez, that's like suspending her for having sex; get off the puritanical high horse good sir :lmao


No. It would be more like her having a sex tape that gets released to the public and the WWE suspending. This incident could provide a lot of negative backlash to the WWE which will upset the stockholders and sponsors.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Did I say she was a whore? Or are you that insecure about Paige's reputation that everything hinting at a critique should be struck down by the internet white (lmao) knight?
> 
> I just said that she won't get reprimended for something so inane when WWE thrives on whores.
> Apparently staring at a wrestling stick of butter all day is bad for your eyes.


You said in your post that she should be fired for this because WWE thrives on whores; a statement which clearly implies that you believe she is one of those said "whores" that WWE "thrives" on.

Oh yeah, of course i'm a "white knight" because I showed the stupidity in your post; of course I am :side:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't see what the big deal is, honestly. It's just a lapdance ffs.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't think there's any question she enjoys ALL of those things and more.
> 
> :lel



Of course, but for some people she's an angel who never kissed anyone.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Caffore said:


> I seriously doubt they'd know about it. The only danger she has is WWE's morality clause and considering she did literally nothing wrong that shouldn't be an issue (and if it is she has a mega case against WWE)


Especially considering like I posted pages back, on Total Divas they had an episode where the girls went to a fucking strip club!

Only difference here really is WWE didn't put out the video and it was uncensored. But the behavior is the same.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Londrick said:


> She's a role model to a lot of people and this is how she chooses to act. Hopefully WWE suspends for a month to teach her a lesson.





Londrick said:


> No. It would be more like her having a sex tape that gets released to the public and the WWE suspending. This incident could provide a lot of negative backlash to the WWE which will upset the stockholders and sponsors.


Did the wwe suspend Nikki Brie and Nattie when they went to the strip club on their own choosing and Nattie was called up and grinded by naked men season one of total divas? No, so it wont happen to Paige who was called out of the audience and had no idea what to expect.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Londrick said:


> No. It would be more like her having a sex tape that gets released to the public and the WWE suspending. This incident could provide a lot of negative backlash to the WWE which will upset the stockholders and sponsors.


Your really stretching now :lmao


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> They could very easily know about it. Kids are on the internet these days. It's all over Twitter. So, it's very easy for them to findout about.


These things don't spread as fast as you think, at this stage to find it you have to search for it and I doubt any casual young fanbase is doing that. The only people talking are the IWC, not even the dirtsheets yet. If it blows up more it may get exposure, but I seriously doubt it will blow up more since it's a non-story. 

Even if it does blow up I doubt the casuals will be affected; having casual mates I know they wouldn't even know about Swagger and his DUI unless I mentioned it, they only know of Emma because WWE announced it. The young casual fanbases don't tend to be affected by this, mainly because they hardly ever know.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Did the wwe suspend Nikki Brie and Nattie when they went to the strip club on their own choosing and Nattie was called up and grinded by naked men season one of total divas? No, so it wont happen to Paige who was called out of the audience and had no idea what to expect.


LOL. They went for Nattie's bachelorette party, there was no nudity displayed, and it was done on Total Divas. Huge difference then going on your own cause you're a sexual deviant. Nice try, kid. 

Also, Paige could've refused. Any person of fame with good moral standing would've politely declined, especially with the recent controversy of Seth Rollins' dick.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Caffore said:


> These things don't spread as fast as you think, at this stage to find it you have to search for it and I doubt any casual young fanbase is doing that. The only people talking are the IWC, not even the dirtsheets yet. If it blows up more it may get exposure, but I seriously doubt it will blow up more since it's a non-story.
> 
> Even if it does blow up I doubt the casuals will be affected; having casual mates I know they wouldn't even know about Swagger and his DUI unless I mentioned it, they only know of Emma because WWE announced it. The young casual fanbases don't tend to be affected by this, mainly because they hardly ever know.


Even if the young casual fans (18 and under) did know or find out about this, most of them have seen far "worse" stuff on either the net, TV or the movies during their lifetimes already anyway.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Londrick said:


> She's a role model to a lot of people and this is how she chooses to act. Hopefully WWE suspends for a month to teach her a lesson.


Role model you say, so she has to be punished for her actions in her private life. 

So I guess that means Rollins should be punished for having an affair and having nude leaks? Or Cena should be punished cause he had an affair. Or Orton and Lana because they smoke, you can't have a role model teaching the kids it's good to smoke. 

Wrestlers have private lives, and as long as they don't do anything illegal they have more than a right to do as they please in that private life.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

She's a slut? what for exactly? she's a fucking adult giggling like a schoolgirl, which all women would be, while she gets a completely ridiculous lap dance, there's nothing sexual about it. Male strippers are not a turn on btw. You notice how all the women are screaming and laughing? 

I don't know if the wwe will be entirely chuffed but she's an adult.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> These things don't spread as fast as you think, at this stage to find it you have to search for it and I doubt any casual young fanbase is doing that. The only people talking are the IWC, not even the dirtsheets yet. If it blows up more it may get exposure, but I seriously doubt it will blow up more since it's a non-story.
> 
> Even if it does blow up I doubt the casuals will be affected; having casual mates I know they wouldn't even know about Swagger and his DUI unless I mentioned it, they only know of Emma because WWE announced it. The young casual fanbases don't tend to be affected by this, mainly because they hardly ever know.


It's pretty easy to see if you have Twitter or go onto Google. And that's exactly what WWE doesn't want. Simple as.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

HBK 3:16 said:


> You said in your post that she should be fired for this because WWE thrives on whores; a statement which clearly implies that you believe she is one of those said "whores" that WWE "thrives" on.
> 
> Oh yeah, of course i'm a "white knight" because I showed the stupidity in your post; of course I am :side:


Please.. I don't want to use the other word but you're... a little thick at least, right?

This was my post:
"As much I'd like to see Paige fired for this, it won't happen. WWE thrives on whores..(...)..so this harmless little bad PR isn't going to get you fired"

I never said she should be fired, I'd just like to see her fired as I'm not at all interested in seeing her on WWE programming. Totally unrelated to this incident but relevant to my post.
I also didn't imply she was a whore, I simply said WWE thrives on 'whores' which are OTT versions of this "harmless little bad PR" Paige may or may not have caused.

I grant you the right to count this clarification as one of the women you saved on the internet today.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Londrick said:


> LOL. They went for Nattie's bachelorette party, there was no nudity displayed, and it was done on Total Divas. Huge difference then going on your own cause you're a sexual deviant. Nice try, kid.
> 
> Also, Paige could've refused. Any person of fame with good moral standing would've politely declined, especially with the recent controversy of Seth Rollins' dick.


:lmao there was nudity the guys went butt naked the wwe just censored it. There was no leaked uncensored version but there very well could have been someone who filmed it. Its literally the same thing. Both were seen with strippers and one was so ok with the wwe that they made it a total divas storyline. I honestly wouldn't be shocked if that's what this is as well. its no coincidence of all the people in the audience Paige was chosen. The gimmick Paige has in total divas is to be a wild child and this story writes itself. I would be absolutely shocked if this isn't a total divas thing considering Rosa was flown to this party (which was for charity may I add) just for this one night.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's pretty easy to see if you have Twitter or go onto Google. And that's exactly what WWE doesn't want. Simple as.


Who would think to seek out that information unless they had prior knowledge of it though.

And having done a quick search on google, yep, I find only the IWC talking about it; no news outlets, nothing mainstream. As of right now unless you are in, you'd wouldn't even imagine that this is anything.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Caffore said:


> Role model you say, so she has to be punished for her actions in her private life.
> 
> So I guess that means Rollins should be punished for having an affair and having nude leaks? Or Cena should be punished cause he had an affair. Or Orton and Lana because they smoke, you can't have a role model teaching the kids it's good to smoke.
> 
> Wrestlers have private lives, and as long as they don't do anything illegal they have more than a right to do as they please in that private life.


If Seth was punished for what happened I wouldn't blame the WWE as much as I like him. It was a bonehead move on his end. 

If said sexual affair was caught on tape and released to the public then yes. Nothing wrong with smoking, so I don't see why you bring that up.



islesfan13 said:


> :lmao there was nudity the guys went butt naked the wwe just censored it. There was no leaked uncensored version but there very well could have been someone who filmed it. Its literally the same thing. Both were seen with strippers and one was so ok with the wwe that they made it a total divas storyline. I honestly wouldn't be shocked if that's what this is as well. its no coincidence of all the people in the audience Paige was chosen. The gimmick Paige has in total divas is to be a wild child and this story writes itself. I would be absolutely shocked if this isn't a total divas thing considering Rosa was flown to this party (which was for charity may I add) just for this one night.


Exactly. It was CENSORED.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Londrick said:


> LOL. They went for Nattie's bachelorette party, there was no nudity displayed, and it was done on Total Divas. Huge difference then going on your own cause you're a sexual deviant. Nice try, kid.
> 
> Also, Paige could've refused. Any person of fame with good moral standing would've politely declined, especially with the recent controversy of Seth Rollins' dick.


_"Sexual deviant"_ :lmao are you even listening to yourself sir? how would a person who goes to a strip club or an event with sex related activities "deviant" in anyway? some enjoy sex; big whoop. Also, why is it okay for the TD girls to go to the strip club, but it's not okay when Paige goes to a regular party and gets a lap dance arranged for her by someone else?; that's hypocrisy right there my friend.

_Good moral standing?_ :lmao your too much sir, too much.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

this whole thread got me like.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> Who would think to seek out that information unless they had prior knowledge of it though.
> 
> And having done a quick search on google, yep, I find only the IWC talking about it; no news outlets, nothing mainstream. As of right now unless you are in, you'd wouldn't even imagine that this is anything.


You don't have to search for it if you follow Paige on Twitter and it comes across your timeline from other fans commenting on it. Pretty simple stuff.

And even if a kid did hear about it but not see it, hearing about it and seeing are two different things. Pretty sure WWE doesn't want kids to see this, nor do their parents.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Exactly. It was CENSORED.


On TV. In person there was cock.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Londrick said:


> If Seth was punished for what happened I wouldn't blame the WWE as much as I like him. It was a bonehead move on his end.
> 
> If said sexual affair was caught on tape and released to the public then yes. Nothing wrong with smoking, so I don't see why you bring that up.


I raise smoking because some people would think that role models shouldn't smoke; hell here in England footballers get lambasted by the media for it every other Saturday. 

And what I'm saying is it's not illegal so why should they be punished, and more importantly on what legal grounds is their for punishment? These people are literally doing things that they fully have a right to do as basic human beings in their own private time.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

sesel said:


> She did nothing wrong. People really believe that no one bangs her?
> 
> She enjoys sex, she enjoy being fucked in different positions, she enjoys sucking a cock, maybe she likes anal and maybe enjoy to swallow and this "male fanbase" has to deal with it like grown men.


I am nominating this for the best post 2015 award. :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Please.. I don't want to use the other word but you're... a little thick at least, right?
> 
> This was my post:
> "As much I'd like to see Paige fired for this, it won't happen. WWE thrives on whores..(...)..so this harmless little bad PR isn't going to get you fired"
> ...


:lmao Lousy attempt trying to backtrack from what you said



Londrick said:


> Exactly. It was CENSORED.


On TV it was, but in real life their were uncensored dicks flying around in the wind like fucking airplanes; just like the dancer Paige got a dance from.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You don't have to search for it if you follow Paige on Twitter and it comes across your timeline from other fans commenting on it. Pretty simple stuff.
> 
> And even if a kid did hear about it but not see it, hearing about it and seeing are two different things. Pretty sure WWE doesn't want kids to see this, nor do their parents.


This was never connected to Paige's twitter apart from him using her twitter handle in the tweet; to find it you'd either have to know about it already, or you'd have to search Paige's twitter handle and stubble upon it among the hundreds of twits that also have her twitter handle in it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> This was never connected to Paige's twitter apart from him using her twitter handle in the tweet; to find it you'd either have to know about it already, or you'd have to search Paige's twitter handle and stubble upon it among the hundreds of twits that also have her twitter handle in it.


You should tell someone that because a fan commenting on it just came across my timeline. :shrug


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> _"Sexual deviant"_ :lmao are you even listening to yourself sir? how would a person who goes to a strip club or an event with sex related activities "deviant" in anyway? some enjoy sex; big whoop. Also, why is it okay for the TD girls to go to the strip club, but it's not okay when Paige goes to a regular party and gets a lap dance arranged for her by someone else?; that's hypocrisy right there my friend.
> 
> _Good moral standing?_ :lmao your too much sir, too much.


Normal being don't go to seedy clubs to have some guy or girl waive their genitals/breasts in their faces.

Paige is a Total Divas girl though. Had she went for a fellow cast members or her own bachelorhood party and it was tastefully done like it was with Natty's it would be perfectly fine.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I am nominating this for the best post 2015 award. :lol


Yeah those creepy fans who think shes saving herself for them are worst than the haters praying she gets fired over something like this. Paige has openly admitted to having sex on Total divas many times and so what she 22 f'n years old.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Are certain aspects to this story bigger than Seth's?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Normal being don't go to seedy clubs to have some guy or girl waive their genitals/breasts in their faces.
> 
> Paige is a Total Divas girl though. Had she went for a fellow cast members or her own bachelorhood party and it was tastefully done like it was with Natty's it would be perfectly fine.


:lmao it was a party for charity done by wwe film directors. It wasn't some seedy club, and how does a bachelorette party make it ok? Its literally the same thing occurring and this was actually a charitable event.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You should tell someone that because a fan commenting on it just came across my timeline. :shrug


And I bet that's someone who isn't to be considered a member of the casual young fanbase


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Are certain aspects to this story bigger than Seth's?


That was a low blow. :jose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> And I bet that's someone who isn't to be considered a member of the casual young fanbase


Does't matter. A young fan on Twitter can very easily come across it, as I just showed you. (Y)


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

HBK 3:16 said:


> :lmao Lousy attempt trying to backtrack from what you said


Move along now. I catered to your special needs, a real shame you still don't get it but we're done.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Are certain aspects to this story bigger than Seth's?


:crying::crying: 
That's it I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Does't matter. A young fan on Twitter can very easily come across it, as I just showed you. (Y)


Yes if they search for it. How can they search for it if they have not even the slightest inclination it exists. The young casual fanbase have not even the slightest idea it exists yet because no one but the IWC is really talking about it, it's not hit the wrestling press even.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Im starting to like Paige. Divas should show off their slutty side more n show some attitude


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Normal being don't go to seedy clubs to have some guy or girl waive their genitals/breasts in their faces.


Umm, you do know that thousands do that very exact thing every single day, right? - that's why strip clubs exist in the first place for gods sake; because normal people such as Paige like to pay money to go into a seedy club and watch people take their clothes off and wave their shit in their faces. And Paige wasn't even at a strip club anyway mind you.

What kind of puritanical household were you raised in to believe that? :lmao



> Paige is a Total Divas girl though. Had she went for a fellow cast members or her own bachelorhood party and it was tastefully done like it was with Natty's it would be perfectly fine.


She wasn't when the TD episode at the strip club in question was filmed and aired; but that is besides the point.

Either way, what is exactly different between what the TD Girls did and what Paige did? it's the same exact thing; one instance was just prettied up because it was being filmed for TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> Yes if they search for it. How can they search for it if they have not even the slightest inclination it exists. The young casual fanbase have not even the slightest idea it exists yet because no one but the IWC is really talking about it, it's not hit the wrestling press even.


I didn't search for it and it came across my timeline. :shrug


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I didn't search for it and it came across my timeline. :shrug


Yeah because I presume you are following some people who are more in knowledge, follow some people who are into wrestling more than casually. I've readily admitted that such people are talking about it.

For people who don't have friends like that and only follow wrestling casually themselves, they have no idea this actually exists, cause no one but us as a general group of more than casual wrestling fans is talking about it. 

Do you really think someone on a 12-14 year olds timeline, or someone on their parents timeline, is going to have intricate knowledge of this when only the IWC is talking about it? Because no news reports have picked up on it only searching "WWE Paige lapdance" provides only other wrestling internet forums discussing it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Umm, you do know that thousands do that very exact thing every single day, right? - that's why strip clubs exist in the first place for gods sake; because normal people such as Paige like to pay money to go into a seedy club and watch people take their clothes off and wave their shit in their faces. And Paige wasn't even at a strip club anyway mind you.
> 
> What kind of puritanical household were you raised in to believe that? :lmao
> 
> ...


Thousands of people doing a bad thing doesn't make it right.

Different location but still doing some bad doesn't make it right either. 

She is now while she did this thing. 

Simple as I explained before. One incident was for a bachelorette party that was tastefully done and the footage was censored to not offend anyone, while this wasn't tastefully done and you could see the male's genitals.

Not saying she should be fired, but a 30 day suspension does seems fair.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Thousands of people doing a bad thing doesn't make it right.
> 
> Different location but still doing some bad doesn't make it right either.
> 
> ...


So you are basing this on your own moral judgement rather than any legal standpoint. OK got you. 

And you realise this is exactly the same situation as a bachelorette party; the woman doesn't actively seek it but instead gets pulled up on stage and plays along with it as to not disappoint the rest of the party. 

And you mention the censoring and such, the difference being for TV the women involved actively agreed for the video to be published, where as here Paige had nothing to do with the video being published online, she played no part; so if you want to differentiate between the two on that and use that to punish Paige you are effectively punishing her for something she didn't do and didn't have control over, which is illegal. 

So you want her banned for 30 days because YOU personally have an issue with strippers. But you don't have a problem with it for other people if it's consentually played on TV while censored, but you do have a problem with it when it's shown uncensored on the internet without the knowledge or consent of the person you want punished. 

Or do you just want to split hairs because you don't like Paige and thus drawing arguments out of your ass to push an agenda?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Thousands of people doing a bad thing doesn't make it right.
> 
> Different location but still doing some bad doesn't make it right either.
> 
> ...


Wow you really are that prudish aren't you? :lmao. Why the fuck should Paige be suspended for getting a lap dance from some random stripper dude that she didn't even actively seek out? it's not like she did anything wrong (even if she had sought it out herself), she's a grown woman who can make her own decisions and do whatever the hell she wants; as long as she isn't breaking the law then it doesn't really matter what she does. Because she's a _grown woman_ who can do whatever the hell she wants to do, just like anyone else.

Your not getting the point dude, the TD strip club trip is the same exact thing as what Paige did - the only difference between the two events was that one was professionally done for a TV show, while the other was not and was filmed amateurly by someone at the club, that is the only difference between the two events, take that away and it's the same exact thing; that being women watching men strip and dance for them.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

VRsick said:


> Wasn't expecting to see so much cock... Vince is probably going to hire this guy. He will be headlining wrestlemania next year.


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## cm dunk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm sure smarks would be craving for gothic chick to star in some porn movie by now but this is as far as she can go unless wwe runs out of business or she gets released.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Your not getting the point dude, the TD strip club trip is the same exact thing as what Paige did - the only difference between the two events was that one was professionally done for a TV show, while the other was not and was filmed amateurly by someone at the club, that is the only difference between the two events, take that away and it's the same exact thing; that being women watching men strip and dance for them.


No there's more than that; the TD girls consented to it getting shown while Paige did nothing to get this one shown. 

So yeah, punish Paige for doing something perfectly legal in her private time, that OTHER DIVA'S have been documented to have done, which she never intended to be made public and didn't do anything to make it public


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> No there's more than that; the TD girls consented to it getting shown while Paige did nothing to get this one shown.
> 
> So yeah, punish Paige for doing something perfectly legal in her private time, that OTHER DIVA'S have been documented to have done, which she never intended to be made public and didn't do anything to make it public


Its a moot point anyway, if she were to get in trouble for something so minor it would have happened already.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Caffore said:


> No there's more than that; the TD girls consented to it getting shown while Paige did nothing to get this one shown.
> 
> So yeah, punish Paige for doing something perfectly legal in her private time, that OTHER DIVA'S have been documented to have done, which she never intended to be made public and didn't do anything to make it public


Oh shit, I didn't even think about that, yeah; that'd be a disastrous lawsuit waiting to happen for the WWE if they tried to punish her for this.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Oh shit, I didn't even think about that, yeah; that'd be a disastrous lawsuit waiting to happen for the WWE if they tried to punish her for this.


Of course it is; Paige didn't do anything wrong at all. The only line of attention WWE could use is "We do this as a standard procedure against any star who appears with nudity anywhere" in which case Rollins not being punished for actual nude pictures comes up (same situation, not published by the star in question. Only difference being the star is the one naked himself unlike here with Paige) which not only blows that defence out the water, but also opens up a further claim of discrimination in the workplace. 

Because Paige did literally nothing wrong and made no personal steps to breach the morailty clause (if it is at all breached it's due to powers not in her control) any legal action against her would be disastrous for WWE; they have no case


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow some people on here....you do realise that you can be neither a slut or a virgin and fall somewhere in between, you know like a sexually active adult. For the people saying this makes her a slut, she was at a charitable event hosted by people WWE endorces and she was brought up on stage and given a lap dance all which she did not know would happen. If that makes her a slut to you then you must be obscenely prude. For the people butthurt about her not being a pure virgin, come on...we know she's been living with her bf for a while now and we've seen on TD that she's had fuck buddies before, did you really think she was a 22 year old virgin? None of what she did could be considered morally wrong and for the people thinking she should be fired or suspended give it till June or July or whenever when we find out this was being filmed for total divas and WWE are fine with it. It's in Vancouver where she's filming her movie so td will have followed her and rosa was there, even if she isn't a main cast member anymore she'll be a sidekick character like Naomi was last season. This screams Total Divas as I'm sure it was the producers that asked the announcer to pick Paige's name from the hat, again she did nothing wrong.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Haven't been able to watch the video, what exactly happens in it that's such a big deal?

I don't think getting a lap dance qualifies as much of a story. They probably do crazy shit like that all the time on total divas.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Posted this in middle of night I couldn't sleep and ran across it. Surprised it blew up I thought it'd get a couple chuckles. That Brent Frayser sporting a "boogie nights" bat though  

I'm 39 will be 40 in September, I've spent many trips at strip clubs in my late teens and 20s.

In Ga women can go full nude, and up to them if they let you touch, depends how nice you are and tips of course and your restraint but bouncers are within earshot.

This was a burlesque show, on his website he does painting in nude on stage and burlesque stuff not a strip club environment.

I thought this was fun, makes me more a fan of Paige's and my post on another thread how about her even more valid.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Haven't been able to watch the video, what exactly happens in it that's such a big deal?
> 
> I don't think getting a lap dance qualifies as much of a story. They probably do crazy shit like that all the time on total divas.


On the mega.nz link 
https://mega.co.nz/#!1YwnDCbZ!S4F2OWzTe-BWX9hulmA5s1kyDzKtJh1oJLLPB2vvRWI

If download stalls, just click import, then download from there, if it stalls click the import and hit reload to resume where it left off.

Its 151 megabyte mp4 video


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Paige is adorable.


She won't get in trouble for dis.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm sensing a strong amount of penis envy. As I did from the internet during the Rollins incident.

I guess being a WWE Superstar or Diva means you must negate all of the fun, enjoyable things that make up being a 20 something year old...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Caffore said:


> So you are basing this on your own moral judgement rather than any legal standpoint. OK got you.
> 
> And you realise this is exactly the same situation as a bachelorette party; the woman doesn't actively seek it but instead gets pulled up on stage and plays along with it as to not disappoint the rest of the party.
> 
> ...


Mortal standpoint > legal stand point since there's good things that are illegal and bad things that are legal.

Except it's not. Paige went to this knowing what was gonna go down and that there would be exposed genitals, bachelorette/bachelor parties don't always contain a prostitute taking off their clothes. 

She didn't have control over it? Uh you do realize she could've declined going up there? She put herself in that proactive position. 

No she should be suspended for being a bad example in a PG Era wwe. I can understand if this was AE but in today's issue, getting yourself in situations like this should be punishable. What if some little kid is looking up things about Paige and comes across seeing this video?

I actually like Paige. Not an obsessed mark but still a fan. :draper2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Londrick said:


> No she should be suspended for being a bad example in a PG Era wwe. I can understand if this was AE but in today's issue, getting yourself in situations like this should be punishable. What if some little kid is looking up things about Paige and comes across seeing this video?
> 
> I actually like Paige. Not an obsessed mark but still a fan. :draper2


By your logic, the other TD girls should be suspended for going to a strip club (tasteful or not), Eva should be suspended for posing half nude in Maxim, Cena and Rollins should be suspended for having affairs or the former for appearing in a movie as a gay character having simulated sex with another person; or any number of other things you could think of. 

The idea of suspending people for completely innocent if non-PG things they do in their private lives - or anything at all, is ludicrous; and suggesting that they should be basically entails that these people aren't allowed to do non-PG normal adult stuff so they don't set a "bad example".

And btw, most kids have seen far more risque and dirty things these days then the video of Paige getting the lap dance.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Yesterday I just read first page and didn't care but now looks like this shit it's gonna hit 20+ pages for sure, what the fuck!?! did she casually grab Wolverines penis and put it in her mouth doing at the same a thumb up with her hand smiling to the camera or what xD?

gonna download the video because people are acting like if something like that happened.

Edit: Just watched the video the guy just sat on her with his dick hanging around, LOL if wasn't for the fact shes one of HHH chosens Vince would make her a jobber and release her asap, I think shes safe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> Yeah because I presume you are following some people who are more in knowledge, follow some people who are into wrestling more than casually. I've readily admitted that such people are talking about it.
> 
> For people who don't have friends like that and only follow wrestling casually themselves, they have no idea this actually exists, cause no one but us as a general group of more than casual wrestling fans is talking about it.
> 
> Do you really think someone on a 12-14 year olds timeline, or someone on their parents timeline, is going to have intricate knowledge of this when only the IWC is talking about it? Because no news reports have picked up on it only searching "WWE Paige lapdance" provides only other wrestling internet forums discussing it.




If you think people, kids especially, follow wrestling on their own and don't have friends, especially online who follow wrestling, than :lol. You are truly lost on this matter, then. Moving along.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Yesterday I just read first page and didn't care but now looks like this shit it's gonna hit 20+ pages for sure, what the fuck!?! did she casually grab Wolverines penis and put it in her mouth doing at the same a thumb up with her hand smiling to the camera or what xD?
> 
> gonna download the video because people are acting like if something like that happened.


The closest was towel held to Paige head, Dancer thrust hips at her swinging baseball bat at her


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Boy this thread went to hell.*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Londrick said:


> Mortal standpoint > legal stand point since there's good things that are illegal and bad things that are legal.
> 
> Except it's not. Paige went to this knowing what was gonna go down and that there would be exposed genitals, bachelorette/bachelor parties don't always contain a prostitute taking off their clothes.
> 
> ...


Wrestlers have been going to strip clubs/bars/clubs forever. The only difference is now their lives get broadcast on the Internet if some peeping tom with a phone is nearby.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

This thread has separated the nonPG era fans from the PG era marks.

I hate PG and political correctness, this makes Paige cooler in my book, proves she's "normal"

I didn't realize how many pg political correct marks were on here...I'm kinda saddened


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> By your logic, the other TD girls should be suspended for going to a strip club (tasteful or not), Eva should be suspended for posing half nude in Maxim, Cena and Rollins should be suspended for having affairs or the former for appearing in a movie as a gay character having simulated sex with another person; or any number of other things you could think of.
> 
> The idea of suspending people for completely innocent if non-PG things they do in their private lives - or anything at all, is ludicrous; and suggesting that they should be basically entails that these people aren't allowed to do non-PG normal adult stuff so they don't set a "bad example".
> 
> And btw, most kids have seen far more risque and dirty things these days then the video of Paige getting the lap dance.


You're really reaching with these examples.

I've already responded to the bachelerotte thing multiple times in this thread so just go to one of my previous posts to see why that's a bad example.

Bringing up magazine photoshoots? :lmao

Already covered the Rollins and Cena thing. Also playing a gay character in an adult movie, isn't the same as this.

You're desperately reaching at this point. Please try to actually bring up logical points instead of pulling things out of thin air.




sesshomaru said:


> Wrestlers have been going to strip clubs/bars/clubs forever. The only difference is now their lives get broadcast on the Internet if some peeping tom with a phone is nearby.


That's the thing. This is the modern era where immoral behavior like this isn't as easy to hide. ie this incident, Rollins' penis scandal, etc.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Londrick said:


> You're really reaching with these examples.
> 
> I've already responded to the bachelerotte thing multiple times in this thread so just go to one of my previous posts to see why that's a bad example.
> 
> ...


I am bringing up logical points; your just choosing to completely ignore them because they don't fit into your crazy prudish PC PG agenda.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Pronoss said:


> This thread has separated the nonPG era fans from the PG era marks.
> 
> I hate PG and political correctness, this makes Paige cooler in my book, proves she's "normal"
> 
> I didn't realize how many pg political correct marks were on here...I'm kinda saddened


100% agreed.

but it sure has been entertaining.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Londrick said:


> You're really reaching with these examples.
> 
> I've already responded to the bachelerotte thing multiple times in this thread so just go to one of my previous posts to see why that's a bad example.
> 
> ...


So suspend every wwe diva/superstar who does something in their private life that isn't pg? Is this Disney channel? And IDK if you even watched the video but in the beginning Paige is chosen and following that Paige is asking questions on what is going to be done. She had no idea it would be a complete strip tease, however I am sure the TD producers did, because I am pretty sure they were filming that night Rosa and Paige.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL man that was actually pretty funny...Wolverine looking pretty damn buff, Vince would probably get a hard on from that shit

didn't expect to see that much shlong doh, also lol @ guys getting offended by this what's next? should they ban wwe stars for having sex since this is the "pg era"? some of you need to pull that stick\bible out your ass


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Pronoss said:


> This thread has separated the nonPG era fans from the PG era marks.
> 
> I hate PG and political correctness, this makes Paige cooler in my book, proves she's "normal"
> 
> I didn't realize how many pg political correct marks were on here...I'm kinda saddened


I agree I wouldn't even have a problem with her going more far, shes not my woman after all, but taking into account the pg environment that unfortunately WWE operates now a punishment for her being participant on a video like this should of happen, remember that girl that was Punk valet she was fired because she liked to drink on bars and that affected her straight edge gimmick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, a grown woman got a lap dance, STOP THE PRESSES.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> I agree I wouldn't even have a problem with her going more far, shes not my woman after all, but taking into account the pg environment that unfortunately WWE operates now a punishment for a her being participant on a video like this should of happen, remember that girl that was Punk valet she was fired because she liked to drink on bars and that affected her straight edge gimmick.


*You mean Serena Debb?*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Wow, a grown woman got a lap dance, STOP THE PRESSES.


It apparently already has stopped them here :draper2


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Paige has a wonderful future in the Adult Film Business....


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Good for Paige. I'm not mad at her. But the WWE is a different story. I don't think she'll be fired but this company operates in a PG bubble. Hopefully, this is being filmed for TD and if not, the consequences shouldn't be too harsh.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Let's be real, we've all given a lap-dance before. I think it's kinda fun and so do you.

People are just mad they coluldn't be the one doing it to Paige or something.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe when Paige fucks around and ends up in a lesbian porn movie THEN we've got something to talk about. :bron2


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Brent Fraser's Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/brent.r.fraser


Quote on Paige dance
"
I transformed into my favourite super hero on stage at the world famous RIO Theatre in Vancouver. Then I got to rip my clothes off, seduce WWE champion wrestler Paige Britani Knight and puff a cuban cigar. Good times. BRF
Much love to the notorious Soska Twins @Twistedtwinsproductions for makin this all happen. Xoxo
"


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> If you think people, kids especially, follow wrestling on their own and don't have friends, especially online who follow wrestling, than :lol. You are truly lost on this matter, then. Moving along.


I'm not saying that, I'm saying this is currently obscure shit which only the IWC is discusing and as long as it stays like this the casual young fanbase won't even know this happened, so she won't take a hit.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

She shouldn't get any repercussions from this at all and if she does, seriously fuck WWE :lol

And please stop with the bullshit "but kids could search this up" excuse. Kids are watching porn daily, listening to the most obscene music, playing violent video games, they're fine.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Maybe when Paige fucks around and ends up in a lesbian porn movie THEN we've got something to talk about. :bron2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> I'm not saying that, I'm saying this is currently obscure shit which only the IWC is discusing and as long as it stays like this the casual young fanbase won't even know this happened, so she won't take a hit.


And if you don't think kids are on the IWC, I don't know what to tell you. I was looking up wrestling shit when I was 12 :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Maybe when Paige fucks around and ends up in a lesbian porn movie THEN we've got something to talk about. :bron2


Right. But I doubt that's going to happen. She appears to be a big fan of cock.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

If only it was Paige stripping.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Right. But I doubt that's going to happen. She appears to be a big fan of cock.


I think she's bi, so you never know.


----------



## RobinMask (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow, I can smell the inadequacy in the air already. :lol

It was a little weird at first but I found the entire video pretty funny and harmless. Paige handled herself very well and in fact I would say was pretty restrained when women can get pretty rowdy at clubs or shows like this.

The amount of neckbeardiness regarding how "slutty" she was for participating kinda reminds me of a similar phenomenon on Japan. Idols and voice actors have been slandered and even had death threats if they were so much seen within ten feet of another male. All because creeps decided they wanted to hold an attractive woman who they have never met before responsible for upholding their fantasies of somehow getting into their pants. Thirst (or general social ineptitude with women) does strange things.

All in all I didn't see what the big deal was. Or I'd like to say that but I saw the deal in that video and it was huge. 8*D


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Mortal standpoint > legal stand point since there's good things that are illegal and bad things that are legal.
> 
> Except it's not. Paige went to this knowing what was gonna go down and that there would be exposed genitals, bachelorette/bachelor parties don't always contain a prostitute taking off their clothes.
> 
> ...


1) Well no, when you are dealing with punishing someone for the course of employment you need a legal reason to do so, so moral standpoint does not equal legal standpoint. That and the fact that people have different morals, so it would be ignorant of you to get angry for people not subscribing to your own morals.

2)There is nudity in bachalorette parties if a stripper turns up (As is the case of the TD situation) so don't try and go with that argument cause it's just wrong

3)In what way is the TD situation different to that; THEY put themselves in that position as well; both Paige and the TD girls went to a strip show. The only difference is the girls authorisation for it to be shown on TD censored and Paige not authorising this to be shown and having no part in it being published

4)I raise my first point of role models; what is someone see's Rollins cheated, or see's the Total Diva's broadcast where they went to a strip club, or they see Cena cheated, or (As people see this as being a bad role model even if you morally don't) what if a kid see's a photo of Orton smoking. The fact is there is no legal basis for punishing someone for doing perfectly legal things in their spare time, and not only that, but an imposition that these people can't do this in their private time is an infringement on their basic rights-they have a right to do as they pleased so long as it does not affect their work of wrestling and isn't illegal. So you want people to have no private life? To always be on the clock with WWE or be punished? Because that's against their rights as human beings.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Loudness said:


> Let's be real, we've all given a lap-dance before. *I think it's kinda fun and so do you.*
> 
> People are just mad they coluldn't be the one doing it to Paige or something.


Nah I think it's pointless and really not my thing. No problem with Paige getting one, just thought I'd counter your "All you guys love it" claim because I think strip clubs are fucking lame. Except in Thailand where they're great fun.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And if you don't think kids are on the IWC, I don't know what to tell you. I was looking up wrestling shit when I was 12 :lol


Seriously, do you think every fan of WWE is like that? Because they're not. Casual fans won't look it up and don't know inside dealings


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

People say "ohnoezthe kids!"

But on YouTube they see this
https://youtu.be/zwT6DZCQi9k

Or

Shakira/Rhianna les grinding on each other
https://youtu.be/o3mP3mJDL2k


Kids see nudity easily anywhere online


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> Seriously, do you think every fan of WWE is like that? Because they're not. Casual fans won't look it up and don't know inside dealings


Some are, some aren't. And that's enough for it to not be a good idea. And there are diehard fans that are young, too. I was one of them. The casual vs. diehard fan thing here means nada.

I saw the video and found it funny. If anything, I felt bad for her.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

RiC David said:


> Nah I think it's pointless and really not my thing. No problem with Paige getting one, just thought I'd counter your "All you guys love it" claim because I think strip clubs are fucking lame. Except in Thailand where they're great fun.


I didn't mean strip clubs and I don't like them either. I meant giving lap-dances for fun.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Some are, some aren't. And that's enough for it to not be a good idea. And there are diehard fans that are young, too. I was one of them. The casual vs. diehard fan thing here means nada.
> 
> I saw the video and found it funny. If anything, I felt bad for her.


The die-hards won't and currently haven't really cared though, the casuals might care, but the casuals won't tend to get a hold of this if it doesn't grow any further. That's been my argument from the start: this will only really affect the casual young fanbase, but they aren't getting to it at the moment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caffore said:


> The die-hards won't and currently haven't really cared though, the casuals might care, but the casuals won't tend to get a hold of this if it doesn't grow any further. That's been my argument from the start: this will only really affect the casual young fanbase, but they aren't getting to it at the moment.


We shall see. Either way, it was dumb to do it and get it put on the internet. Whatever happens, happens. :shrug The fact that she hasn't tweeted in a day is definitely strange, too.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> We shall see. Either way, it was dumb to do it and get it put on the internet. Whatever happens, happens. :shrug The fact that she hasn't tweeted in a day is definitely strange, too.


You keep saying it's a dumb thing to put it on the internet, she didn't put it out there, I'm sure if Paige had her way it would not be on the internet. Much like how Seth himself did not publish his pictures and therefore could not be punished, Paige did not film or upload this video so she cannot be punished.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> We shall see. Either way, it was dumb to do it and get it put on the internet. Whatever happens, happens. :shrug *The fact that she hasn't tweeted in a day is definitely strange, too.*


She favorited tweets a few hours ago and was seen last night with the Miz and her cast at NKOTB in good spirits. Doesn't seem like she got in trouble for it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

What is the big deal here? People just love creating controversy. She went to a burlesque show. Who cares? She's an adult.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NakanoLynch said:


> You keep saying it's a dumb thing to put it on the internet, she didn't put it out there, I'm sure if Paige had her way it would not be on the internet. Much like how Seth himself did not publish his pictures and therefore could not be punished, Paige did not film or upload this video so she cannot be punished.


That's the exact reason she should've known not to do it. Anything can go on the internet these days. :shrug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> She favorited tweets a few hours ago and was seen last night with the Miz and her cast at NKOTB in good spirits. Doesn't seem like she got in trouble for it.


And none of that is posting on Twitter, is it? Even if she did/does get punished, I think she's allowed to go outside. The WWE aren't her parents. :lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> What is the big deal here? People just love creating controversy. She went to a burlesque show. Who cares? She's an adult.


It seems like some people on here just really want Paige gone from the wwe so they are making this seem 100x worse than what it was.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*She wont get any punishment for this, Paige is gonna help carry the divas division for the next 15 years. This should be ignored by the company, not like she could control the human helicopter.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Maybe when Paige fucks around and ends up in a lesbian porn movie THEN we've got something to talk about. :bron2


I would pay full price for this. I wouldn't even try to pirate it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And none of that is posting on Twitter, is it? Even if she did/does get punished, I think she's allowed to go outside. The WWE aren't her parents. :lol


She posted on twitter 2 hours after this thing blew up about her action figure and what kind of punishment are you expecting/ hoping for.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> She posted on twitter 2 hours after this thing blew up about her action figure and what kind of punishment are you expecting/ hoping for.


On my timeline it says she posted last early yesterday. I don't know if she should be punished or not. That's up to WWE.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Punished for what?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

VIPER said:


> She shouldn't get any repercussions from this at all and if she does, seriously fuck WWE :lol
> 
> And please stop with the bullshit "but kids could search this up" excuse. Kids are watching porn daily, listening to the most obscene music, playing violent video games, they're fine.


Exactly, kids already see way worse shit then this on a daily basis; none of them will be scared if they happen to come across this video and find out that Paige is a grown adult that does adult things.



RobinMask said:


> Wow, I can smell the inadequacy in the air already. :lol
> 
> It was a little weird at first but I found the entire video pretty funny and harmless. Paige handled herself very well and in fact I would say was pretty restrained when women can get pretty rowdy at clubs or shows like this.
> 
> ...


The only people who are mad about this are her overly creepy fans who can't stand to see her around other men, or stupid prudes who think she is somehow an immoral slut for being an average adult woman who does adult things.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Soul Cat said:


> Punished for what?


For being an adult apparently.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *She wont get any punishment for this, Paige is gonna help carry the divas division for the next 15 years. This should be ignored by the company, not like she could control the human helicopter.*


You're right. Paige is a strong foundation for the future of the Divas division. 

:lmao at Human Helicopter. Almost made me spit my drink on my laptop. Good thing Vince hasn't seen this guy or else he would sign him and probably try to push him down our throats.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> On my timeline it says she posted last early yesterday. I don't know if she should be punished or not. That's up to WWE.


Her last post was 19 hours ago and its currently 11:30 AM in Vancouver right now and from what I understand this is her last 2 days of filming.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Seems like Brazzers is becoming a more attractive employer for young talent than poor Vince McMahon.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

They'll probably find a way to add this to Total Divas. 

I don't see any punishment merited here.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

This thread has provided me with a lot of laughter.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

> Does anyone think that none of the male wrestlers ever go to strip clubs and get lap dances?
> 
> Does anyone give a flying fuck if any of the male wrestlers do go to strip clubs and get lap dances?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought.


This
It would be hypocritical if WWE do something to Paige because of this


----------



## numeno (Mar 29, 2015)

punishment ???
why should she be punished ?

:dahell


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> You're right. Paige is a strong foundation for the future of the Divas division.
> 
> :lmao at Human Helicopter. Almost made me spit my drink on my laptop. Good thing Vince hasn't seen this guy or else he would sign him *and probably try to push him down our throats.*


Won't fit.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I like Paige, but does she ever wear a shirt in public?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I like Paige, but does she ever wear a shirt in public?


Umm... yeah? :lmao


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

:eli3 Dude Wolverine is stacked


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Blind Vince will use his magnifying glass on the video and freak out and send someone with a WWE contract to hire that cock that has a human body attached to it


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm less worried about her getting fired, 

I'm more worried about Kevin, her boyfriend...
unless they are just friends with benefits


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

BLRNerd said:


> I'm less worried about her getting fired,
> 
> I'm more worried about Kevin, her boyfriend...
> unless they are just friends with benefits


He's in a band, probably has lots of backstage groupies, crowd flashers, etc. Plus tons of crazed fangirls on social media sending him nudies


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

How is this even a big deal :chan


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> How is this even a big deal :chan



It's pretty wild that it got so big with "iwc" I guess you could call it. 

I saw it last night around midnight and couldn't sleep, was up a while. The original Vimeo video on Brent Fraser's account went private then removed. Then he deleted his posts on twitter advertising it, but it was still on his Facebook. 

On the "stripper/Burlesque performer" facebook about that night with Paige he thanked the Soska Twins for the job.

Soska Twins own http://www.twistedtwinsproductions.net/

Twisted Twin Productions have worked with WWE in the past on crappy B-Movies.



So that was the connection.

Around 2-3am I found the photo album someone had dumped most the video frames to and posted it. Then I found the mirror of the original video posted on Mega and edited my original post and added it.


Went to bed thinking the thread would maybe get a couple pages with no real controversy as I thought it was cool. And I'm a Paige fan anyhow.

but you think this thread is crazy?

See the link in the original post to the /wooo thread on 420chan.

my god, everyone was going insane, emailing dirtsheets, emailing wwe, with trying to threaten to get her fired, sending the video to her boyfriend, etc. 

they went crazy


so even though it really polarized this forum's users, it's nothing compared to how batshit crazy /wooo went. 

You will feel your IQ drop in that whinefest thread.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Paige will not be affected by this and WWE is high on her


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wheres the vid? I want to see it


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Pronoss said:


> It's pretty wild that it got so big with "iwc" I guess you could call it.
> 
> I saw it last night around midnight and couldn't sleep, was up a while. The original Vimeo video on Brent Fraser's account went private then removed. Then he deleted his posts on twitter advertising it, but it was still on his Facebook.
> 
> ...


IDK what wooo is but are people that messed up in the head/ hate her so much that they are trying to get her fired over this? Wow


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> IDK what wooo is but are people that messed up in the head/ hate her so much that they are trying to get her fired over this? Wow



Here's the /wooo thread

http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/4510946.php

That's the thread where the lapdance vimeo was originally posted and you can scroll through the hatred and people reportedly sending all the dirtsheet site messages, and all the seething hatred.

I was shocked, that people really like PG era?

I hate PG/Political correctness with a passion so I was like wtf?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

She has a boyfriend??

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sounds like a great girlfriend.

:eyeroll

Can only imagine what he said to her after seeing that. He'll probably make her feel really, really bad.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Marking because you want someone to make Paige feel bad? Has the hatred of Paige gotten this bad? fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao This entire fucking thread


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

lol some losers are actually jealous over a girl they never met.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I had never heard of this Brent Ray Fraser guy before. So I decided to google him.

Apparently he uses his junk as a paintbrush to make imprints and paint stuff...That sounds stupid. 

I even found an article with this little tidbit:



> "I use the paint to masturbate and finish off by coming on the painting," Fraser said. "Signing it with my DNA."



:cornette:bearer:bob:regal:shiiitunk4:summer2:will2:wayans:suzanne


I'm quite accepting of alternate lifestyles, but this is a little too weird...


----------



## ComplainingOnline (Apr 9, 2015)

This thread reeks of neckbeard


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Well I had never heard of this Brent Ray Fraser guy before. So I decided to google him.
> 
> Apparently he uses his junk as a paintbrush to make imprints and paint stuff...That sounds stupid.
> 
> ...




Yea here's his Vimeo channel: https://vimeo.com/brentrayfraser

he deleted the Paige video but it's on Mega now anyhow I added in OP.

but I looked through some of his Vimeo videos, he's got other strips, and his painting stuff and crazy shit.

I know Artists can be batshit crazy, I never could understand why some people called Marina Abramović an artist as well when her shit is pretty batshit crazy too, more like "David Blaine" stunts.


I get Burlesque & Stripping performance art. But the other stuff is a bit strange.

on his Vimeo channel, he has a Game of Thrones based strip show with a girl as Danerys and him as Khal Drogo


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Pronoss said:


> Yea here's his Vimeo channel: https://vimeo.com/brentrayfraser
> 
> he deleted the Paige video but it's on Mega now anyhow I added in OP.
> 
> ...


Hey its cool if he does erotic dancing or artful porn or whatever. I guess I can at least see the art in that.

But using your dick as a paintbrush...I dunno, what's artistic about that? Is it because you're using a body part to paint instead of traditional tools? Like the guys who paint with their feet? I've seen pictures of that, and they look pretty crappy, in all honesty. And I looked at some of this guy's "masterpieces". A dick drawing is basically a shittier looking regular hand drawing. Aside from that, all his work is imprints of his manhood assembled in a collage. 

Then again, most art is lost on me, so its not too surprising I don't get it.

The ejaculating on paintings to "sign" them...that's just fucking weird.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope she didn't trip over that jump rope and hurt herself.


----------



## BLRNerd (Mar 19, 2015)

Pronoss said:


> He's in a band, probably has lots of backstage groupies, crowd flashers, etc. Plus tons of crazed fangirls on social media sending him nudies


True

I really don't think Paige will get in deep trouble for this. She's way too popular (which is why they did an injury angle with her) to. Plus it seems like it was never supposed to make it's way onto the internet. 

Probably will die down like Rollins' Pics


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> She has a boyfriend??
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...


Looks like some Stone Cold justice is in order.
If yall wanna see me open up a can of whoopass on Paige so bad that she'll be wishin' she were Debra in 02, gimme a hell yeah :austin

















I'm going to hell.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

LOL @ all of you getting mad at Paige for enjoying herself and at the Paige fans trying to say that Paige was uncomfortable and was hating it when she was clapping when he was stripping and even pulled down his jock strap for him.

I don't know how old this video is but if she was in a relationship at the time then that's fucked up, although I know a lot of you on here are into the cuckold shit so you'll probably be turned on by this.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> LOL @ all of you getting mad at Paige for enjoying herself and at the Paige fans trying to say that Paige was uncomfortable and was hating it when she was clapping when he was stripping and even pulled down his jock strap for him.
> 
> I don't know how old this video is but if she was in a relationship at the time then that's fucked up, although I know a lot of you on here are into the cuckold shit so you'll probably be turned on by this.


The video was taken last week, but I am sure her boyfriend's fine with it as long as she was honest about it and didn't do anything more then just have a little rowdy fun.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

> I don't know how old this video is but if she was in a relationship at the time then that's fucked up


Eh it's just looking and looking isn't cheating :wink2:


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Indywrestlersrule said:


> Eh it's just looking and looking isn't cheating :wink2:


Except when she's pulling off his jock strap. If this was Cena instead of Paige everybody on here would be talking about how horrible he is and how he betrayed Nikki.

Lots of cuckold shit on here. How could any man be fine with his girlfriend doing this shit and how are people on here somehow aware of the dude's feelings? Most people outside this forum have an incredibly different mentality.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

So this is the thing people are freaking out about with Paige now?

Back then we had women striping, bra and panty matches...

But nowadays once a woman gets a lap dance we piss ourselves.


----------



## PlayboyPikachu (Apr 26, 2015)

I haven't seen the video but from the pics it seems that this is much to do about nothing. She doesn't show shit or perform any kind of act so why would she be in trouble for anything? #disappointed #numbersign #



> Except when she's pulling off his jock strap. If this was Cena instead of Paige everybody on here would be talking about how horrible he is and how he betrayed Nikki.
> 
> Lots of cuckold shit on here. How could any man be fine with his girlfriend doing this shit and how are people on here somehow aware of the dude's feelings? Most people outside this forum have an incredibly different mentality.


You're obviously quite young and haven't been in a serious relationship. Someday you'll see how grown ups act and how significant other react.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Some Guy on 4Chan said:


> Jesus christ I just watched a male strip naked just cause a diva was in it.


I feel that accurately describes a good amount of people in this thread as well.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Except when she's pulling off his jock strap. If this was Cena instead of Paige everybody on here would be talking about how horrible he is and how he betrayed Nikki.
> 
> Lots of cuckold shit on here. How could any man be fine with his girlfriend doing this shit and how are people on here somehow aware of the dude's feelings? Most people outside this forum have an incredibly different mentality.


Wow, your acting like she had a live sex celebration on-stage with the stripper dude :lmao. 

She went to a party for a charity event related to WWE Movies, someone got a lap dance for her without her knowing and she decided to just have fun with it; big whoop.


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

Seriously, who cares?

Unbelievable that this thread has so many posts. You'd think it was a leaked sextape or something, the way people are reacting.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, if I knew my girlfriend went to get her jollies by seeing a male stripper just for a laugh I'd kick her to the curb. After that I could go see a shrink and try to find out why I'm such an insecure cock.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

I've always said Paige is a slutty slag, and now we have proof! You never see video of AJ getting grinded on by some dirty stripper. AJ > Paigeslut


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Wow, your acting like she had a live sex celebration on-stage with the stripper dude :lmao.
> 
> She went to a party for a charity event related to WWE Movies, someone got a lap dance for her without her knowing and she decided to just have fun with it; big whoop.


I agree, it's no big deal and I've been laughing at some of the responses. It's just that it's a pretty fucked up thing to do while in a relationship.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

No Hugh Jackman, no buys!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at this thread, it's so freaking weird that is funny.

Don't think Paige will get in trouble for this tbh and if she will, well, it wouldn't surprise me because WWE well known double standards.

Probably she'd have more trouble with her bf than with WWE if he'd have found out this way and not for her first, but they seem to have a really solid relationship, so calm down, she is still taken and most you still don't have a chance.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

PlayboyPikachu said:


> I haven't seen the video but from the pics it seems that this is much to do about nothing. She doesn't show shit or perform any kind of act so why would she be in trouble for anything? #disappointed #numbersign #
> 
> You're obviously quite young and haven't been in a serious relationship. Someday you'll see how grown ups act and how significant other react.


I'm just not a cuckold enthusiast, some people on here may get off or not mind if their woman pulls off a dudes jockstrap and allows him to straddle her, but I certainly would care. There's a thing called respect in a relationship, not partaking in any of these activities would be demonstrating it.

Me being obviously young and never have been in a serious relationship? You have no idea Mr. Armchair Psychiatrist.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

vacuous said:


> I've always said Paige is a slutty slag, and now we have proof! You never see video of AJ getting grinded on by some dirty stripper. AJ > Paigeslut


So Paige is a slut because she's an adult who does adult things? mmkay... :lmao

And :lmao at the idea that AJ is some puritanical saint? you can't say that for sure; she could be a regular adult like many Americans.



Reign Man said:


> I agree, it's no big deal and I've been laughing at some of the responses. It's just that it's a pretty fucked up thing to do while in a relationship.


Did you miss the part where I and everyone else said that this was apparently sprung on her? it just seemed like she decided to have fun with the whole thing; big deal.W


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

:wayans Well, that man is impressive. Thats what I took away from the Vid. She wont get in trouble and if she does WWE should get ton of backlash.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Well I had never heard of this Brent Ray Fraser guy before. So I decided to google him.
> 
> Apparently he uses his junk as a paintbrush to make imprints and paint stuff...That sounds stupid.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure Kurt Cobain did that as well with his paintings :lol


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

So I did some research and apparently Paige made her relationship official with Kevin Skaff before or around the same time this lap dance occurred. Also it's pointed out in this article that he'll be featured in future TD episodes.

http://www.ringsidenews.com/wwe-news/paiges-makes-her-relationship-with-kevin-skaff-official/


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Did you miss the part where I and everyone else said that this was apparently sprung on her? it just seemed like she decided to have fun with the whole thing; big deal.W


Are you willfully ignorant or just plain stupid? Yes, it was sprung on her but she didn't have to partake in it or pull down the dude's jockstrap and have him wave his bare ass in her face LOL. If my buddies and I went to a strip club and they surprised me by having a stripper give me a lap dance, and I pulled down her thong and allowed her to straddle me, my wife would be furious and rightfully so. You can't just delude yourself into excusing everything because you're an obsessed sycophant of some semi-famous wrestler.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"It's like a baguette."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The insecurity in this thread :maisielol :maisielol2 

Neckbeard's all mad because Paige wanted to have a little fun :mj4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

VRsick said:


> *Wasn't expecting to see so much cock*... Vince is probably going to hire this guy. He will be headlining wrestlemania next year.


It's a guy giving a lap dance. The hell were you expecting?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Are you willfully ignorant or just plain stupid? Yes, it was sprung on her but she didn't have to partake in it or pull down the dude's jockstrap and have him wave his bare ass in her face LOL. If my buddies and I went to a strip club and surprised me by having a stripper give me a lap dance, and I pulled down her thong and allowed her to straddle me, my wife would be furious and rightfully so. You can't just delude yourself into excusing everything because you're an obsessed sycophant of some semi-famous wrestler.


I'm no "sycophant" of her's - I just don't get why everyone is so butthurt and angry about the fact that Paige did this or why some feel the need to insult her with names and say she needs to be suspended or fired; it's really all stupid.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm no "sycophant" of her's - I just don't get why everyone is so butthurt and angry about the fact that Paige did this or why some feel the need to insult her with names and say she needs to be suspended or fired; it's really all stupid.


Anyone wanting her to be suspended or fired clearly have an agenda but at this point it doesn't matter. The wwe has done nothing and we would have heard about any punishment by now.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm no "sycophant" of her's - I just don't get why everyone is so butthurt and angry about the fact that Paige did this or why some feel the need to insult her with names and say she needs to be suspended or fired; it's really all stupid.


So no real rebuttal to my last post, just you backtracking and stating stuff that I actually agree with. I don't get this logic: I state my true opinions, you agree yet try to misconstrue my posts anyway because I said that it's pretty disrespectful to do something in a relationship. Now you're going back to saying stuff similar to what I was yet don't try to genuinely counter any of my arguments.

Then again, this forum doesn't operate within logic. I get negs sent to me all the time of people's feet being tickled because I expressed disgust at the thought of the cuckold and pedophilia fantasies some people have on here, and people send me pictures of wrestlers that I like because they think it will piss me off for some reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Anyone wanting her to be suspended or fired clearly have an agenda but at this point it doesn't matter. The wwe has done nothing and we would have heard about any punishment by now.


You know that they could just bury her (don't think it will happen because of her popularity, but you'll never know) like they did with Emma after the incident.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck to her.
It certainly is not any of my business what she gets up to in her downtime.

She is 22 living a long way away from her home and family.
Earning a good living in a job she obviously enjoys.


If i was as successful as her at 22 in a country where you have to be 21 to legally drink, I would have been doing a lot more than attending a strip club or 2.

in fact i had probably done worse stuff by the time i was 18....
Wish her all the luck in the world, You are only young once Paige.

Good on ya.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> So no real rebuttal to my last post, just you backtracking and stating stuff that I actually agree with. I don't get this logic: I state my true opinions, you agree yet try to misconstrue my posts anyway because I said that it's pretty disrespectful to do something in a relationship. Now you're going back to saying stuff similar to what I was yet don't try to genuinely counter any of my arguments.
> 
> Then again, this forum doesn't operate within logic. I get negs sent to me all the time of people's feet being tickled because I expressed disgust at the thought of the cuckold and pedophilia fantasies some people have on here, and people send me pictures of wrestlers that I like because they think it will piss me off for some reason.


Your arguments are asinine - she was just having fun, she didn't cheat on anyone; what's the big fucking deal?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> You know that they could just bury her (don't think it will happen because of her popularity, but you'll never know) like they did with Emma after the incident.


They have way too much invested in her to bury her over something so minor. It also wouldn't do their company any good. Emma is a much different case since she was buried way before the stealing incident. I don't think that controversy played any role in her losing matches. Also if they didn't bury aj after publically calling step out for lying they won't bury Paige for something like this.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Lol the amount of jealous butt hurt neckbeards in this thread :lmao


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Paige cheats on her bf almost daily, that's a fact, this is nothing in comparison. Move along.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I saw the vid and the guy was pretty hot, Paige is lucky to have been sitting in that chair. His cock was just there flopping about which I didn't expect to see but I didn't actually mind...


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

lol who gives a fuck? for those of you who'd like to know, yes he probably did give her the business after, lmao


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Your arguments are asinine - she was just having fun, she didn't cheat on anyone; what's the big fucking deal?


Again with the misconstruing of my comments to fit with your narrative. There was nothing wrong with the act itself but I'm saying it's disrespectful to do something like that in a relationship. Ask mature people outside of this forum if they would stand for what Paige did if she was their woman. Most, if not all of them would say they wouldn't, because this whole cuckold movement that seems to be ubiquitous on here isn't the norm in the real world. Most people aren't fine with their significant other removing the clothing of someone else in a sexual manner and having someone naked grinding on them.

If you can't understand this then there's something wrong with you, and if all you can do is ignore my valid arguments and try to spin it to look like I'm one of those people who are insulting her for partaking in the act itself then you need to get a grip.

You made it sound like she was obligated to take off the dude's jockstrap as if her free will was thrown out the window because the stripper was a surprise act, when she did have free will and especially didn't have to take off his clothes so he was fully naked.

Once again to those who have been mislead by you, or to you too if you genuinely don't understand:

The act of partaking in a lap dance isn't morally wrong or a crime.

Stripping another person so they're naked and egging them on as they straddle you while you're in a relationship isn't the norm and is disrespectful to your partner. Also, cheating isn't exclusive to only the act of sexual intercourse.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

NonCentz said:


> Paige cheats on her bf almost daily, that's a fact, this is nothing in comparison. Move along.


You're probably correct, if she's willing to do something like this on camera and have such enthusiasm then I'm sure that she'll do a lot more when the cameras are off.

Probably most of the wrestlers have been adulterers at some point, so this shouldn't shock anyone.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Again with the misconstruing of my comments to fit with your narrative. There was nothing wrong with the act itself but I'm saying it's disrespectful to do something like that in a relationship. Ask mature people outside of this forum if they would stand for what Paige did if she was their woman. Most, if not all of them would say they wouldn't, because this whole cuckold movement that seems to be ubiquitous on here isn't the norm in the real world. Most people aren't fine with their significant other removing the clothing of someone else in a sexual manner and having someone naked grinding on them.
> 
> If you can't understand this then there's something wrong with you, and if all you can do is ignore my valid arguments and try to spin it to look like I'm one of those people who are insulting her for partaking in the act itself then you need to get a grip.
> 
> ...


She honestly didn't do anything to egg him on, she was pretty damn tame. The only time she touched his jock strap was when the stripper physically took her hand and put it on his strap. This was all a show and FWIW Paige and her current bf became official a day later, so if we go by "FBO" status she was single that day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> You're probably correct, if she's willing to do something like this on camera and have such enthusiasm then I'm sure that she'll do a lot more when the cameras are off.
> 
> Probably most of the wrestlers have been adulterers at some point, so this shouldn't shock anyone.


Her boyfriend should be embarrassed.

:ti

If I was him, I'd get a blowjob out of her and toss her aside. Trash. I had a friend who did that to a girl that cheated on him. Humiliated her in front of all of her friends. It was epic.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

^^^ fpalm


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bunch of long posts and 27 pages over this shit?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> They have way too much invested in her to bury her over something so minor. It also wouldn't do their company any good. Emma is a much different case since she was buried way before the stealing incident. I don't think that controversy played any role in her losing matches. Also if they didn't bury aj after publically calling step out for lying they won't bury Paige for something like this.


AJ always has been Vince's girl, she was bulletproof, Paige is a different case, she's Triple H's girl and he has her back, but Vince is the one making the calls at the end of the day and if he didn't like this, it wouldn't surprise me see some backlash (not a burial per se, but keep her in the doghouse for a few months). Again, don't think something will happen, but it wouldn't surprise either.

And to all Paige fans, even if this wasn't a big deal for you (I've found the video quite funny), you all know that if your GF does that you'd be at least a little upset, so respect the opinion of someone who thinks differently.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> She honestly didn't do anything to egg him on, she was pretty damn tame. The only time she touched his jock strap was when the stripper physically took her hand and put it on his strap. This was all a show and FWIW Paige and her current bf became official a day later, so if we go by "FBO" status she was single that day.


Clapping as he's removing his clothes and making peeking gestures while his manhood is obscured is definitely egging him on. He didn't even make her pull down his jockstrap, you people are making it out to be like she was forced into doing this and didn't have the power to stop this act from occurring.

Also, pretty sure that I've seen images of Paige and her boyfriend with captions saying that they're together being retweeted onto my Twitter feed for weeks.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> And to all Paige fans, even if this wasn't a big deal for you (I've found the video quite funny), you all know that if your GF does that you'd be at least a little upset, so respect the opinion of someone who thinks differently.


Wrong, if it was their GF they'd be jacking off thinking about it and posting their cuckold fantasies on here.

Examples:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/1603153-psychology-cuckold.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/1523457-cuckold-thread.html


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Clapping as he's removing his clothes and making peeking gestures while his manhood is obscured is definitely egging him on. He didn't even make her pull down his jockstrap, you people are making it out to be like she was forced into doing this and didn't have the power to stop this act from occurring.
> 
> Also, pretty sure that I've seen images of Paige and her boyfriend with captions saying that they're together being retweeted onto my Twitter feed for weeks.


I respect your opinion just stating mine, but did you really think she would get off the seat and walk off the stage during a live show? Also I agree I have seen pics of Paige and Kevin for months now but it doesn't seem like they made it completely officially until a few days ago. They probably were just dating at the time not that it matters do any of us anyway.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I respect your opinion just stating mine, but did you really think she would get off the seat and walk off the stage during a live show? Also I agree I have seen pics of Paige and Kevin for months now but it doesn't seem like they made it completely officially until a few days ago. They probably were just dating at the time not that it matters do any of us anyway.


People shouldn't have to feel pressured into doing something just because their peers want to see it. If my friends got me a surprise stripper, i would refuse, regardless if my wife was there or not. It's about having respect for your relationship. I wouldn't do anything that I would hate seeing my wife do if our roles were reversed.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> People shouldn't have to feel pressured into doing something just because their peers want to see it. If my friends got me a surprise stripper, i would refuse, regardless if my wife was there or not. It's about having respect for your relationship. I wouldn't do anything that I would hate seeing my wife do if our roles were reversed.


People handle situations differently and I am not sure your age but Paige is the same age as me so of course immaturity and peer pressure will always have an effect.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's a guy giving a lap dance. The hell were you expecting?


Unlike you apparently, I don't have much experience seeing or getting lap dances from dudes.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

Are people really this pissed? Holy fuck I remember when wwe would do things worse than this every week. She's a grown ass woman it's not an illegal activity and it's not like she was naked or anything calm the fuck down Jesus christ. People are acting like a vid was released of her sucking dick while she was wearing a Chris Benoit shirt.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Her boyfriend should be embarrassed.
> 
> :ti
> 
> If I was him, I'd get a blowjob out of her and toss her aside. Trash. I had a friend who did that to a girl that cheated on him. Humiliated her in front of all of her friends. It was epic.


That's fucking disgusting, two wrongs don't make a right; even if the GF is in the wrong (which Paige wasn't; at least in my view).



Mordecay said:


> And to all Paige fans, even if this wasn't a big deal for you (I've found the video quite funny), you all know that if your GF does that you'd be at least a little upset, so respect the opinion of someone who thinks differently.


Honestly - if I had a girlfriend or boyfriend that did something like this - I honestly wouldn't give a crap as long as they aren't actually doing anything that is "cheating" level; that may just be me through.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm meh on it. But then I'm not her OH. 

But I guess if I was her BF I can't pretend I wouldn't be at least a little miffed. 

(that could be the understatement of the decade right there)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That's fucking disgusting, two wrongs don't make a right; even if the GF is in the wrong (which Paige wasn't; at least in my view).


Nope. She cheated, Maybe some are okay with getting cheated on, but most are not.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Nope. She cheated, Maybe some are okay with getting cheated on, but most are not.


Gettg a lap dance and going to strip clubs is one of the most common things to occur at bachelor/bachelorette parties so by that logic everyone of those people are cheating on their future wives/husbands. So Nattie I guess was a cheater to in season one of total divas? But Forgetting that can you tell me were you this prevalent in the rollins thread when he actually got caught REALLY cheating? Or is this only a Paige thing for you.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Her boyfriend should be embarrassed.
> 
> :ti
> 
> If I was him, I'd get a blowjob out of her and toss her aside. Trash. I had a friend who did that to a girl that cheated on him. *Humiliated her in front of all of her friends. It was epic.*


:lol

Cold.

I'm still not mad at Paige. I would've enjoyed the view and copped a few feels myself. It's not as if she blew him on stage or had sex with him. 

I don't know much about her boyfriend. But maybe he's not the type to lose it over some X rated fun.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

I wish Vegas had a line to bet that people will dress like Wolverine next RAW.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> So Paige is a slut because she's an adult who does adult things? mmkay... :lmao
> 
> And :lmao at the idea that AJ is some puritanical saint? you can't say that for sure; she could be a regular adult like many Americans.


She's a slut because she's no better than an ape. She'll let some man rub all over her in front of other people. She's a terrible human being. Fuck her!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Gettg a lap dance and going to strip clubs is one of the most common things to occur at bachelor/bachelorette parties so by that logic everyone of those people are cheating on their future wives/husbands. So Nattie I guess was cheater to in season one total divas? But Forgetting that can you tell me were you this prevalent in the rollins thread when he actually got caught REALLY cheating? Or is this only a Paige thing for you.


Of course he shouldn't have cheated on his girlfriend. But he didn't take a video of himself cheating with the girl, thankfully, otherwise his oddball of a girlfriend might have posted that, too. And even though he didn't post his nude photos, he's an absolute MONG for even taking nude photos while being a public figure and working for a huge company. And believe it or not, certain couples do view getting lapdances as cheating on their significant others. I've seen it happen multiple times. There are reasons why most girls don't want their boyfriends to go to strip clubs. Not saying I agree with that or not, or that Paige is cheating. Just that it's gotta be embarrassing for her new boyfriend. Paige takes the huge L on this one. I'm sure she's embarrassed as fuck that so many people have seen that video now. Has to be humiliating, I'm sure. I mean, even her co-workers and bosses are going to see it. But that's why you gotta be careful when you're in the limelight. Comes with the territory.


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That's fucking disgusting, two wrongs don't make a right; even if the GF is in the wrong (which Paige wasn't; at least in my view).
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly - if I had a girlfriend or boyfriend that did something like this - I honestly wouldn't give a crap as long as they aren't actually doing anything that is "cheating" level; that may just be me through.


Ignore show stopper, he's the same one who was excusing Rollins cheating on a girlfriend of 7 years. But of course women who cheat are scum right? Typical sexist pig.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> :lol
> 
> Cold.
> 
> ...


:lol No way any boyfriend would have been cool with their girlfriend touching some guys dick. :lol


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I swear some marks completely throw logic out of the window and use double-standards when it fits their agenda. This one fella is a great example, I remember the hypocrisy so wanted to point it out:



ShowStopper said:


> She has a boyfriend??
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> ...





ShowStopper said:


> Her boyfriend should be embarrassed.
> 
> :ti
> 
> If I was him, I'd get a blowjob out of her and toss her aside. Trash. I had a friend who did that to a girl that cheated on him. Humiliated her in front of all of her friends. It was epic.





ShowStopper said:


> Nope. She cheated, *Maybe some are okay with getting cheated on, but most are not*.


Then when it comes to Rollins cheating...which is way worse than just a lap-dance



ShowStopper said:


> Definitely true. If he was married and had kids, this would be much worse. Some are making it out to be abit worse than it is. Even though, it definitely isn't good, *but it's not earth-shattering either, IMO,* due to the lack of marriage. Only thing surprising is his lack of carefulness. Come on, man.





ShowStopper said:


> TBH, not many people are siding with her. Seems like most think she went way overboard, which she did.
> 
> I get a kick out of that she's surprised, though. All wrestlers cheat. Did she think she was special, or something? *She's nowhere near that hot. The chick he cheated with is a clear upgrade.*
> 
> :ti


:Brock :Brock :Brock :Brock :Brock


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Breaking News: Brent Fraser's Cock has been signed to a WWE Development deal, expect Vince to 'handle' this one manually.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Nope. She cheated, Maybe some are okay with getting cheated on, but most are not.


If you're talking about Paige, you should realize that she didn't cheat, unless you are suggesting that anyone with a significant other that goes to a strip club are cheaters? 

If you're talking about your friend, it still doesn't make humiliating someone right.



vacuous said:


> She's a slut because she's no better than an ape. She'll let some man rub all over her in front of other people. She's a terrible human being. Fuck her!!!


:lmao :lmao This has to be the most idiotic post I have ever seen.



ShowStopper said:


> Of course he shouldn't have cheated on his girlfriend. But he didn't take a video of himself cheating with the girl, thankfully, otherwise his oddball of a girlfriend might have posted that, too. And even though he didn't post his nude photos, he's an absolute MONG for even taking nude photos while being a public figure and working for a huge company. And believe it or not, certain couples do view getting lapdances as cheating on their significant others. I've seen it happen multiple times. There are reasons why most girls don't want their boyfriends to go to strip clubs. Not saying I agree with that or not, or that Paige is cheating. Just that it's gotta be embarrassing for her new boyfriend. Paige takes the huge L on this one. I'm sure she's embarrassed as fuck that so many people have seen that video now. Has to be humiliating, I'm sure. I mean, even her co-workers and bosses are going to see it. But that's why you gotta be careful when you're in the limelight. Comes with the territory.


Paige didn't take the video either, someone else took it and posted it on the guys account; possibly without her knowledge or okay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't believe this thread has gone on this long. It's not like Paige gave the guy a handjob. It's a show and she didn't do anything wrong. Her behavior here doesn't make her a slut and no, that's not cheating. Keep up the inane arguing though.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Loudness said:


> I swear some marks completely throw logic out of the window and use double-standards when it fits their agenda. This one fella is a great example, I remember the hypocrisy so wanted to point it out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of saw his agenda from the first few pages. Clearly the guy does not like Paige so this is a perfect opportunity to trash her at all cost. Rollins having an actual affair with another girl when he's engaged is apparently not as bad as Paige attending a burlesque show and watching a man strip. :lmao


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I respect your opinion just stating mine, but did you really think she would get off the seat and walk off the stage during a live show? Also I agree I have seen pics of Paige and Kevin for months now but it doesn't seem like they made it completely officially until a few days ago. They probably were just dating at the time not that it matters do any of us anyway.



No they've been official for a long while; she's been living with him since at least Febuary


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I'm so angry about this!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Kind of saw his agenda from the first few pages. Clearly the guy does not like Paige so this is a perfect opportunity to trash her at all cost. Rollins having an actual affair with another girl when he's engaged is apparently not as bad as Paige attending a burlesque show and watching a man strip. :lmao


:lmao

Shows what you know. I actually like Paige. I'm just not someone who defends her every action and sits by on WF waiting for someone to criticize her so I can run and jump into a thread to defend her every step of the way. People bash Rollins all of the time for one reason or another, I defend him sometimes but I'm not going to jump on every single thread and go at EVERY poster who has a minor problem with him.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

Did she touch a dick? No. Did she go to a strip club? No. Did she know she was going to be seeing a guys dick up close and personal. Probably not. I'm not sure how people can she think she cheated. Am I saying what she did was completely fair on her bf, no but I assume she probably told him after it happened so he was aware before the video came out and was fine with it. Every couple is different so while you may not be comfortable with your significant other being in this situation I'm sure there are a fair amount of couples that are. I personally would be absolutely fine if my partner told me hey I was at this charity event, my name was pulled from a hat and I recieved a lap dance, I didn't touch they're private parts or anything but I did play to the crowd with funny faces and so on. Paige isn't going to get in trouble with the WWE and I highly doubt her bf will be pissed either, plus anyway this is quite obviously something that will appear on total divas so people really shouldn't be in such a fuss about it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Paige didn't take the video either, someone else took it and posted it on the guys account; possibly without her knowledge or okay.


You are right. But as soon as she saw there was a camera in her face, it's pretty obvious there is at least a decent chance it was going to end up online considering who she is.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Cheating isn't only the act of sexual intercourse. Every relationship has different boundaries when it comes to this, if you've been in a serious relationship then this should be basic knowledge.

A lot of regular people consider texting someone behind your partner's back cheating, so I'm willing to bet that someone removing the jockstrap off of a stripper and allowing them to rub against you in a sexual manner would be considered cheating by many.

Me, I consider any sexual touching, kissing (other than a peck in case of family and friends, and any emotional intimacy.

It's very immature to just dismiss this stuff just because no penetration took place. I guess you people would be okay with your SO giving out handjobs as long as they don't have oral or vaginal/anal sex with the person.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I can't believe this thread has gone on this long. It's not like Paige gave the guy a handjob. It's a show and she didn't do anything wrong. Her behavior here doesn't make her a slut and no, that's not cheating. Keep up the inane arguing though.


Perhaps, I'm too liberal minded, but I honestly just saw a 22 year old woman having fun. It wasn't PG, but it didn't come off like cheating to me. She touched the guy's jock strap but I don't think anything else. But just to be sure, I'll watch it a few more times. 0

And if my partner went to a strip club with his friends, I wouldn't lose it if boobs and other body parts were in his face. It's a strip club, not church or the library. I don't endorse cheating, but I don't think that's what Paige did here.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol No way any boyfriend would have been cool with their girlfriend touching some guys dick. :lol


I saw the OP's video last night and maybe I'm remembering incorrectly, but I don't think she actually touched anything of his besides his chest and abs. He may have wagged his dick near her, but I don't think there was any touching.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SZilla said:


> I saw the OP's video last night and maybe I'm remembering incorrectly, but I don't think she actually touched anything of his besides his chest and abs. He may have wagged his dick near her, but I don't think there was any touching.


I am aware of that. I was responding to another poster who said she might have copped a feel if she was in the situation.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

NakanoLynch said:


> Did she touch a dick? No. Did she go to a strip club? No. Did she know she was going to be seeing a guys dick up close and personal. Probably not.


Did she pull down his jockstrap and allow him to move her hands over his body? Yes.

Did she egg him on by clapping while he stripped and then suggesting that she wanted to see his penis by making OTT peeking gestures? Yes.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

I doubt her boyfriend cares given that this was something done more as a funny thing (surprise Paige for signing her up for a lap dance then watch her squirm, and Paige playing along because why wouldn't she) and in most peoples eyes it's not cheating. 

That and he's in a Rock band, I'm sure he's done significantly worse things in his life. Hell right now him and the band are in Colorado to make a new album, and they chose Colorado because of how high they can get


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> :lmao :lmao This has to be the most idiotic post I have ever seen.


Why because you condone her cheating slutty behavior? You still have no chance with her! This type of idiocy is what kept her off the main roster for so long. WWE didn't trust her and now we see why!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You are right. But as soon as she saw there was a camera in her face, it's pretty obvious there is at least a decent chance it was going to end up online considering who she is.


Considering the fact that she was probably well... err.. distracted, she might not have been aware of the fact that someone was filming, until after the fact at least.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Did she pull down his jockstrap and allow him to move her hands over his body? Yes.
> 
> Did she egg him on by clapping while he stripped and then suggesting that she wanted to see his penis by making OTT peeking gestures? Yes.


Erm...that's what most people do with Lap dances; no one stays perfectly still as if it doesn't affect them. People do that shit because a lap dance is part entertainment for everyone (those watching and the one receiving) in a party atmosphere, so people over exaggerate to further entertain those watching it


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I am aware of that. I was responding to another poster who said she might have copped a feel if she was in the situation.


Ah, well in that case, I agree that any significant other would not be too thrilled with their boy or girlfriend touching someone else's genitals.

Will her boyfriend be embarrassed? Probably, and I don't blame him, but hey - it could've been a lot worse, y'know? I don't think it counts as "cheating" judging by the context in which it was presented through the video.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

vacuous said:


> Why because you condone her cheating slutty behavior? You still have no chance with her! This type of idiocy is what kept her off the main roster for so long. WWE didn't trust her and now we see why!


The most that she did was touch his jockstrap and play along; that's not exactly cheating really.

And anyway, I fucking know that I have no chance with her and I don't fucking care, I just find the fact that people are getting butthurt over this and feeling the need to call her a slut and other names for no reason other their own agendas to be really stupid.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> The most that she did was touch his jockstrap and play along; that's not exactly cheating really.
> 
> And anyway, I fucking know that I have no chance with her and I don't fucking care, I just find the fact that people are getting butthurt over this and feeling the need to call her a slut and other names for no reason other their own agendas to be really stupid.


lol u salty


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Caffore said:


> I doubt her boyfriend cares given that this was something done more as a funny thing (surprise Paige for signing her up for a lap dance then watch her squirm, and Paige playing along because why wouldn't she) and in most peoples eyes it's not cheating.
> 
> That and he's in a Rock band, I'm sure he's done significantly worse things in his life. Hell right now him and the band are in Colorado to make a new album, and they chose Colorado because of how high they can get



Where's your evidence for that most people wouldn't see this as cheating? I urge you to go outside and ask couples if they would be fine with each other removing the underwear of someone of the opposite sex and allow them to rub their naked body on their lap. I'm willing to bet that most people would see it as cheating. You may get the impression here that most would be okay with it but you have to remember that cuckolding is popular on here and these people are fine with their SO having full on sex with other people (sometimes randomers). This is the complete opposite of the norm in the real world.

And getting high isn't worse than cheating. If you do a drug like weed, nobody gets hurt. You cheat on your partner and you can cause some major psychological damage that some may never heal from.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

I'm certain her Boyfriend would have known about it after it happened given that couples talk to each other, and given the fact that almost everything he tweets, IG, and favourites is about Paige, he doesn't seem that phased at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If my girlfriend had done the same as Paige did, I wouldn't be bothered in the slightest. Me thinks there are a lot of insecure people in this thread.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

vacuous said:


> lol u salty


You seem salty honestly; considering that you for whatever reason feel the need to call Paige a monkey and a slut for stuff that doesn't even effect you.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I am aware of that. I was responding to another poster who said she might have copped a feel if she was in the situation.


I meant abs or arms and that general area. 

I wouldn't grab a random guy's junk. That's too bold of a move for me. :lmao

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

ShadowZiggy said:


> So I did some research and apparently Paige made her relationship official with Kevin Skaff before or around the same time this lap dance occurred. Also it's pointed out in this article that he'll be featured in future TD episodes.
> 
> http://www.ringsidenews.com/wwe-news/paiges-makes-her-relationship-with-kevin-skaff-official/



Gonna post this one more time since no one bothered to pay attention last time. If no one looks this time then I'm done. People on this forum will overlook research while they're upset at someone else on this site.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Where's your evidence for that most people wouldn't see this as cheating? I urge you to go outside and ask couples if they would be fine with each other removing the underwear of someone of the opposite sex and allow them to rub their naked body on their lap. I'm willing to bet that most people would see it as cheating. You may get the impression here that most would be okay with it but you have to remember that cuckolding is popular on here and these people are fine with their SO having full on sex with other people (sometimes randomers). This is the complete opposite of the norm in the real world.
> 
> And getting high isn't worse than cheating. If you do a drug like weed, nobody gets hurt. You cheat on your partner and you can cause some major psychological damage that some may never heal from.


Well if you put it without context then yeah, but if you put in the context of "At a charity burlesque ball and she was given a surprise lap dance, which everyone was laughing and having fun with (and Paige herself is over-exaggerating to make the whole thing fun instead of completely sexual)" then no I doubt anyone would call it cheating. Unless you subscribe to the theory that Bachelor/Bachelorette strippers are also cheating.

And the drug thing was to point out he isn't exactly a whiter than white saint; he's doing what people may consider seedy things too. He's open minded because he isn't a saint, so I doubt he'll be that bothered, and the evidence of his twitter and instagram is that he isn't bothered in the slightest (in fact if anything they seem more in love than ever, to the point that I'm starting to get annoyed at how much they tweet about each other: alright your in love we get it, hahaha)


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't worry, Cena will bury that cock soon...


Ha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Where's your evidence for that most people wouldn't see this as cheating? I urge you to go outside and ask couples if they would be fine with each other removing the underwear of someone of the opposite sex and allow them to rub their naked body on their lap. I'm willing to bet that most people would see it as cheating. You may get the impression here that most would be okay with it but you have to remember that cuckolding is popular on here and these people are fine with their SO having full on sex with other people (sometimes randomers). This is the complete opposite of the norm in the real world.
> 
> And getting high isn't worse than cheating. If you do a drug like weed, nobody gets hurt. You cheat on your partner and you can cause some major psychological damage that some may never heal from.


Yeah I highly doubt this is going to give Kevin psychological damage....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> I meant abs or arms and that general area.
> 
> I wouldn't grab a random guy's junk. That's too bold of a move for me. :lmao
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


Ohhh okay, my bad. Sorry I misinterperted that, :lol


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah I highly doubt this is going to give Kevin psychological damage....



Both Paige and Kevin have twittered to each other flirty after this event anyhow


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

VRsick said:


> Wasn't expecting to see so much cock... Vince is probably going to hire this guy. He will be headlining wrestlemania next year.


Hhahahaha


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> You seem salty honestly; considering that you for whatever reason feel the need to call Paige a monkey and a slut for stuff that doesn't even effect you.


i'm not salty. i'm not the one defending a cheater and poor role model.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Brent erased the twitters but his original post still on his Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/brent.r.fraser

May 4 @ 8:53am

Has 20 comments


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay, I'm done. If you people would be fine with your SO pulling down the jockstrap of another man to expose his entire ass and penis and then allow him to straddle them naked and put their hands over his body, then I don't know what else to say. Clearly you people have no self-respect and are most likely cuckolds or subscribe to that fantasy. 

Being a regular man who has a wife and lives in the real world where most people don't get off on or excuse infidelity, I can't relate to you or buy into your arguments. You people should really get out more and communicate with people face to face and you'll realize that most wouldn't stand for this. If you said in a real conversation that your SO removed the jockstrap of a stripper and allowed him to wave his penis in their face and allowed him to grind up against them naked, people would think you were a coward and a cuckold. 

I guess with all the people on here saying that Chris Benoit deserves respect even after killing his family, saying they have pedophilia fantasies and that they want their wives to force them to watch them screw other men and then "clean up" after the act is finished, I'm finally done trying to reach these freaks. You people are truly beyond help.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

vacuous said:


> i'm not salty. i'm not the one defending a cheater and poor role model.


You sound extremely salty, and you are attacking this woman for no reason whatsoever; that's pretty salty sounding to me.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

I would assume at least one or two people read the my post and the article in my post but the same few people are still arguing.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> You sound extremely salty, and you are attacking this woman for no reason whatsoever; that's pretty salty sounding to me.


it's not for no reason. she's ruining lives like the one her boyfriend has


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

14 pages? Really? I was expecting a suspension or some form of punishment that got this thread moving like a locomotive. In reality, it seems to be a lot of nerds worried about a woman they will never even meet getting a lap dance at a strip club. Well played, guys.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

People getting crazy over nothing.

This wasn't a seedy strip club, some dive bar

This was the Rio stage in Vancouver, when it showed the crowd it was a ton of folks. It was held by the Soska twins who've worked with WWE studios in their crappy B-movies. Paige wasn't alone, there were wwe there. It was a fundraiser and a Burlesque party 

Note the other performers lined up, Dead pool, Ironman, etc in side. For next parts.

All we see is Brent's show and he wanted it filmed for his website. 

Not a strip club with dollars flying and booze


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

34 fucking pages :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wait, I'm confused on why this is such a hot topic. Paige didn't give the lap dance, she just sat there and got one from some dude correct?

Am I missing something here???


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Wait, I'm confused on why this is such a hot topic. Paige didn't give the lap dance, she just sat there and got one from some dude correct?
> 
> Am I missing something here???


Nope

This thread has split the forum into 2 camps.

The PG political correctness marks

The Rated R Attitude/Ruthless Aggression fuck PC marks

Pretty much...

Those pg marks thinking all wwe stars are pure, kid friendly, charitable, loving, angels of virtue, who never have dirty sex or even get naked. Some would even argue that wwe "superstars" (sine they aren't wrestlers) shit don't stink.

LoL!

Its becoming as sad as 420chan
http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/4510946.php

Those guys went insane crying, mad, emailing dirtsheets, screaming for her firing.


Some people really need to get laid


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

vacuous said:


> it's not for no reason. she's ruining lives like the one her boyfriend has


What lives has she ruined? her boyfriend still tweets and instagram's about her regularly and they tweet and instagram each other regularly; he seems fairly unruined to me.



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> 34 fucking pages :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



It is idiotic; I will say that.



MEMS said:


> Wait, I'm confused on why this is such a hot topic. Paige didn't give the lap dance, she just sat there and got one from some dude correct?
> 
> Am I missing something here???


People are pissed that Paige is apparently a normal young adult who does normal young adult things and decided to have a little fun with the non-PG situation that she was thrown into without prior knowledge at a party she attented; apparently....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> 34 fucking pages :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:clap The only thing longer than this thread is that lap dancer.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

My girlfriend said it's way too big. 

On a related note my girlfriend sometimes bullshits me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This thread reduced to two words: *PENIS ENVY!!!*


----------



## Cena is useless (May 7, 2015)

Chrome said:


> I think she's bi, so you never know.


She isn't bi just something she said so guys would drool even more for her.

Girls like her are the reason people think bi's ani't legit.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cena is useless said:


> She isn't bi just something she said so guys would drool even more for her.
> 
> Girls like her are the reason people think bi's ani't legit.


Not that it really matters at all to me or not if she is or is not bisexual - I would just like to point that you can't just assume she's an "attention seeking slut", for all you know she really is bi, you don't know her and you haven't been in her bedroom; so you don't know for sure.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh the horror....what a slut for doing what thousands of guys including our "heroes" do every night at the strip club.

Funny read.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah seriously.

Hey guys think of your favorite wrestler. Guess what. They've had a lap dance. Who's the most popular here? Probably Bryan right? Yeah he's been at a strip club with titties all in his face.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> If my girlfriend had done the same as Paige did, I wouldn't be bothered in the slightest. Me thinks there are a lot of insecure people in this thread.


Not just insecure, but immature to boot like Reign Man who seems to think that if his wife ended up in a similar situation that it's a good enough reason to end a marriage. 

Like WTF? I'm not into cuckolding or any of that crap :lol (but it's ok if some are), but I'm also not an insecure prude that lacks the adult brain to accept that shit like this can happen. There wasn't even sex. Just a naked man doing his job. There was no inappropriate touching, not even hugging or kissing. 

I would be more vary of the man that shows up at my wife's work with flowers and tries to hit on her behind my back than a man that publicly puts on a "sexual" show for her for the world to see. In fact, my wife and I have been planning to go to a stripclub for a while now .. just haven't gotten around to it yet. 

Seriously, this thread is so full of backward minded immature people that it isn't even funny.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Has Paige's feet been mentioned once at least? Can we at least have that?!?!?!

Oh, and arguing. Well, that's a Divas thread for ya. :ti


----------

